# How long do you expect to stay in Dubai/UAE?



## Elphaba

Following one poster talking about short stays, I am curious to know how long people expect stay in our land of sand?

I am in my fifth year and my husband has been here seven years. It's likely that we will be here for another 10 or so.

How about you?

-


----------



## Free_Spirit

I am here for 4 years and my husband for 10 years, I think we may talk about another 5 years for sure if not 15 )) Life in Dubai seems more stable than anywhere else so far.


----------



## Andy Capp

Why don't you post a poll?

Been here five years, can't see me moving any time soon, probably looking at another 5 years i guess - but in this country who knows?


----------



## Nomad80

25 years here (yes I'm aware of the irony of my userID) 

If things go to plan though, I should be in for a change of scene by this year


----------



## Ogri750

2 years so far, so long as work is still ok, probably at least another 5 - 7 years (lets both kids finish school)


----------



## buddyab

3 YEARS THIS IS NOT MY PLAN MY ARMY PLAN IN MY CITY 
order from my army come to let me stay here for min 3 years 

so still 2 years for me hope to finish and come back to my best place


----------



## rsinner

Been here for a year

But while I love my job, I don't think I will be able to tolerate Dubai for more than a max. of 2-3 more years.


----------



## mbg

Been here 7 months and have hated 95% of every minute here. I have a 2 year commitment, have already begun counting the days.

mbg


----------



## Elphaba

mbg said:


> Been here 7 months and have hated 95% of every minute here. I have a 2 year commitment, have already begun counting the days.
> 
> mbg


Oh no! That's awful to hear. What don't you like and how could it be made better for you?

-


----------



## mbg

Elphaba said:


> Oh no! That's awful to hear. What don't you like and how could it be made better for you?
> 
> -


Don't like:

No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
Horrible lack of American sports on TV
Too hot in Summer
Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
Cost of living is too high
My job sucks. 
Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
Can't make a left turn
We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
Can't make a left turn, anywhere
My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there. 
Parking is horrible
Driving is a nightmare
A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
Can't get several items i would like to have
Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers 
Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
Everything has been a giant struggle.

It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add. 

My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.

By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.

That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family. 

Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.

Sorry, but you asked.

mbg


----------



## Nomad80

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> Can't make a left turn



Ok how about I petition the Dubai Autodrome to build a Nascar track?


----------



## Dubai 2106

good question ,will keep reading !


----------



## Gavtek

Couple of years at the most. Probably until I can think of where I want to go next and come up with a plan of how to get someone to pay me to go there.


----------



## Elphaba

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place. - We do have addresses, but eas of finding depends on area & some local knowledge
> 
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows - yes TV is largely trash, but many of us download what we want to watchHorrible lack of American sports on TV Not sure that's a bad thing!
> Too hot in Summer Er, yes this is the desert, but you must have known that when you moved here
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me Anyone? Really?
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced). But this isn't America, so why would you expect to find all US foodstuff here? :confused2:
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced Depends where you go. There are lots of well -priced places.Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job. Why do you need to be surrunded by other Americans?
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn C'mon. That cannot be a major issue!
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us. Can you really only socialise with other Americans?  If that is the case, why leave the US?
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!) That's bad, but not everyone's experience
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive You can but alcohol legally. Why don't you get a booze licence then?Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there. Where do you live? Not all of Dubai is like that
> Parking is horrible Not everywhere
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything You don't have to. Thre are lots of small malls, and shopping street in DubaiHate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


Wow! I'm half sorry I asked, but have commented on some of your issues above.

You cannot expect the ME to be like a town in the US. Half the point of moving abroad to to experience a different lifestyle. Sadly, if you want it to be just like home, you will be permanently disappointed.

It sounds as if you have had a few bad experiences, but can you not move to an area you prefer and socialise with non-Americans? Dubai is a great melting pot of people and cultures that you won't find in many other places. I recommend embracing it and exploring the whole city as it is not as you have described it.

A positive attitude and a sense of humour gets you a long way around these parts. 

-


----------



## desres

_Hi .. been here just over 11 yrs & .......................leaving in 1 weeks time 

I could write a book about my experiences here .. good & bad !! 

But i have had some good career opportunities & travelled to most of the M.E through my work 

Like any city in the world it has its plus & minus points 

I absolutely love living in a multi cutural country .. thats 1 of the main reasons for coming here & 1 of the things that has kept me here so long is the safety aspect & the zero tolerance attitude to certain things .. thats a big plus 

But saying that ... the glizt .. the hype & the biggest of everything gets very boring after a while ... especially in this economy 
and sick of being in the middle of traffic on Sheikh Zeyed Rd where so many drivers drive like they have a death wish or something 

Dubai is amongst the most expencive cities to live in .. thats a fact 
Rent's alone were through the roof & even now after dropping almost 30% / 35%there still high in comparison .. especially when some of the Apt's are no bigger than a shoebox {Marina} 

I think in this economy people are looking at things a lot more realistically & some are moving onto a much more realistic & economical place to live 

Dubai is fine if your company covers your Rent / Furniture / Utility bills / Car etc but for those that dont have that it can be a very tough place to live especially for newcomers _


----------



## mrbig

We have been here a little over a year now and have loved every minute of it. We still have about 2 years left here before we move on to Kuala Lumpur. 

One thing I have to say is that if you dont come here with an open mind and the ability to let something that bothers you "roll off your back" then you will never make it here. The multi-cultural exp my kids are getting is school is fantastic. The schooling they recieve is 2nd to none. The friends from all the diffrent countries we have made that hopefully we will get to keep for a lifetime is priceless. Some people dream about what we are getting to do. Live life people. Make of it what you can.

MBG-If you guys have made you decision about this place allready then I hope the days go fast for ya, but if you wanna make the best of your exp here then give me a shout sometime.


----------



## Xpat

2 yrs here .... leavin in 3 moins...


----------



## klaus3974

We have been here for 9 months now. I love it and really would like to stay but if my wife does not find a job (any job) we will have to come back to boring Europe soon.


----------



## Whitedove

Been Here for 3 weeks and I can't make my mind yet about how I find Dubai but for sure so many thing have disappointed me!!!


----------



## uncommonfavor

I think, how quickly you adjust to life in Dubai depends on where you are coming from and where you have been. Dubai is incredibly expensive and for people coming over from the USA and Canada, adjusting can be very challenging. I can understand some of the issues highlighted by mbj above.


----------



## cautious_mover

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


Golden Rule: Do your homework before relocating and check everything before you sign. The information is out there.


----------



## pmac34

cautious_mover said:


> Golden Rule: Do your homework before relocating and check everything before you sign. The information is out there.


Moving out with the family in May/June and plan to stay for three years. Panicking a bit having read MBG's post, however some of the other replys have put this in context. Having been in Dubai a couple of times recently the cost of living seems OK to me, however I must add that I am currently living in Dublin Ireland - Now that is an expensive city!!

Still, looking forward to our Arabian adventure and as most replys have said we are coming out with an open mind.


----------



## Andy Capp

pmac34 said:


> Still, looking forward to our Arabian adventure and as most replys have said we are coming out with an open mind.


And in that case you will enjoy it. If you come here and only hanker for home country TV/Food/Ale/People - well you won't enjoy it, but come hare with the right attitude and see it as an adventure, and you and your kids (if you have any) will love it.

I sold it to my son (then aged 4) as we're going to live in the land of the camels...


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have been here 3 months. Am saying I am doing two years but we shall see. My coworkers thought I wasnt going to last 6 months. 

I too cant stand the no lefts, and driving a zillion extra miles. I love the ocean but unfortunatly Dubai has done everything they can to destroy their coast line.. but will make the best out of it and learn to scuba. I love playing golf, but this place only has the best and most expensive, and no just regular joe golf courses to go to or night cheap driving ranges to go wack a ball at. I sure do miss my motorcycle and thought about picking up a used one or having mine sent, but this place seems pretty crazy with driving. I drive fast, but not dangerously, running up on peoples rear ends and nearly running them off the road, which seems to be normal driving on szr. The lack of just small eating places that are 'normal' food... I keep trying indian food as they say it will grow on you, but at this point, prob eaten like 20 diff dishes, I still dont like it. Apartment living in itself doenst suit me but I think this is apartment living anywhere. Can't a girl get some bbq at home?? Still can not figure out why everything I cook tastes 'off' (I only eat chicken, turkey or fish). I have went nearly vegan at this point as I cant put my finger on it, but something isnt quite right with the chicken. I lived in Germany four years, and it wasnt 'off'. There wasn't a marine forum for the uae so was hard to find other reefers, so I started a site and have met other starved reefers who find this place dreadfully hard to get decent equipment in as well  If I am asked how much one more fricken time, I am going to literally just start screaming at the person. I am a tomboy in fricken jeans and tshirt or out running in a t shirt and sweats/**** yoga pants. It's just awful! Nakheel is terrible and wont fix anything. They sent a guy who told me my ceiling wasnt leaking and it was ok even though you could clearly see that it was leaking recently with the ceiling/dry wall is falling down in like a 2 ft area. My company is paying for a phone in my apartment that has never workeed. Trying to deal with those people is useless. They never come when they say they will. This is more me being put in cheap accommodations then Dubai's fault! But then, it could be worse. I could be in 'shared' accommodations with a number of other people. To get animals here, there is lots of red tape and waiting and forms and just utter nonsense in the end. Pay one fee, one time, and just be done with it. And let the people grab the 'originals' that have to be on the crate to come over, when the animal gets here, instead of saying no you cant have the animal, but we need the originals. Always have 'two' originals for pet shipping!

I think any American moving here, should go to vegas and stay there a few weeks. It sure does give a good idea of what this place is.

But then, I hate Vegas too


----------



## pmac34

I sold it to my son (then aged 4) as we're going to live in the land of the camels...[/QUOTE]

I like your style! Our little guy is three and and he is looking forward to moving to a new land and meeting the real camels - I brought him home a stuffed camel on one of my recent trips!


----------



## titirangi

After 12mo we have decided to move on.

Context: young family 2+2, all in income 530k dhs, modest expectations - not really comfortable with "luxury", prefer down to earth.

After negotiating what we thought was adequate rem we spent the last year trying to make ends meet. They didnt. Sure rents have come back a bit but the numbers still don't cut it when compared to opportunities elsewhere.

Speaking to veteran western expats (10yr) it soon becomes clear why we have struggled so much. Back in the day, rents used to be 30k for a big villa in compound, schools were virtually free and you had so much disposable income that it compensated for all the little things that MBG has touched on (there are many many more).

That said, for non-western expats life here is pretty bloody good. The indian, pakistani, bangladesh and indonesian non-labourer workforce seem to have a great ole time with their immediate families here and rest of family only quick flight away, a huge step up in quality of life.

Also, for singles it could be a real blast! Offroading, camping, diving, fishing, partying, sunshine hours, travelling - man what a great place for 20 something pro singles. 

Westerner families however often come from home countries that are also multicultural, with good free public health and school systems, adequate rem and best of all family and friends. Dont get me wrong, we have really enjoyed our vacations in europe, me countries, wonders of the world etc, just not currently a good place for families to settle for any length of time.

Of course there are those who earn much more than us and for them the equation will be different!


----------



## Immortal

Hello Elphaba..


I have been all my life here..but looking at the current scenario...difficult to predict. I would like to continue being here though 

Cheers
Imm



mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


----------



## sandypool

Been here 14 months and contract requires me to remain for another 5-6 years. Probably will stay for longer though for a mixture of reasons related to career, and not wishing to see any of my money going to the gobs**tes in Westminster right now. Plus I quite like it here!

I was told I would, and indeed I did, go through 3 stages moving here.

The first is the initial reaction, which is of excitement at the new challenges and opportunities ahead as well as the adventure. You will like it in the UAE during this stage.

The second is the realisation that this is not home. (I was already prepared for this after a 7 hour flight away from home but still...) Things work differently and some things, well, don't work at all yet, but this is a country that is developing - it's not finished yet and so perfection isn't to be expected. You will probably hate the UAE during this phase.

The third is when you realise that everywhere has it problems. When your internet is broken in the UAE you call the company and speak to someone who barely speaks English and is following a set procedure on their screen. The exact same thing happens in the UK - and if the call centre isn't in Mumbai it is probably in Glasgow (and then you are really confused!) You accept the negatives, deal with them and refocus on the reasons you came. You'll be happy living in the UAE then (of course you'll miss home but that's normal).

Anyway MBJ this isn't the US, and that's where most of your gripes come from - personally this is good for me as I have an unhealthy addiction to A&F and Hollister so if they were in MOTE I would be bankrupt by now! For you though it is obviously a problem - not your fault, obviously, but not Dubai's either.

Could someone explain the not turning left thing to me? There are plenty of left turns in Al Ain should you need a fix of them????

The UAE certainly has its faults (e.g. general rights issues) but for me the positives outweigh the downsides and hopefully given time the downsides will be attended to.

Jynx Girl,

Have you thought about a long drive down to Al Ashkara (sp?) in Oman - me and a buddy from Al Ain took a surfing trip down there last year (6 hours drive form Al Ain) it is a long way but if your take a tent and some music the scenery on the drive and the completely unspoilt* beaches that await you are great!

_*well not entirely unspoilt, this is still the Indian ocean and whatever goes in the water in Mumbai inevitably washes up here during the South West Monsoon._


----------



## Shinjuku

titirangi said:


> After 12mo we have decided to move on.
> That said, for non-western expats life here is pretty bloody good. The indian, pakistani, bangladesh and indonesian non-labourer workforce seem to have a great ole time with their immediate families here and rest of family only quick flight away, a huge step up in quality of life.


While i agree that dubai is probably easier on the lifestyle for singles/young couples rather than families, it is nonsense to try and suggest that non-western expats (which from your examples seem to be really saying south-asian expats) have it any easier than western expats.

All families have the same money concerns, like schooling, food, travel, etc. So a young 2+2 south-asian family will have the same issues as you do.
Or perhaps you think that these costs are somehow cheaper for south-asians than for westerners? :confused2:
And even though flights are shorter to south-asia, how often do you see indian/pakistanis take long weekend breaks home to visit family and friends?

I would suggest these families are having a "great ole time" because they have not brought their hangups from home to dubai and are instead willing to make the best of their life here.
Soemthing which some western families seem to be unwilling/unable to do.


----------



## AbbyS

I have been here just over 4 months, my husband has been here over a year. He doesn't like it when I read these forums. He says enjoying your life here is all about the attitude you have, if you have a bad attitude on everything, your not going to like it. If all you read is people complaining about everything they hate about Dubai, your going to have a bad attitude about living here. And, I have to say he has a point. This isn't the US, and trust me, I miss home more than anything. But, think that this is temporary and you won't be living here forever. Most people I know from home would love to have this opportunity, so I find myself very lucky to be here with my husband, our 3 yr old, with another baby on the way, and I get to be a stay at home Mom at 24! I would have to say I have a pretty good life here so far, and I am going to keep my head held high with a positive attitude. Make your own opinion once you experience it for yourself.


----------



## mbg

Elphaba said:


> Wow! I'm half sorry I asked, but have commented on some of your issues above.
> 
> You cannot expect the ME to be like a town in the US. Half the point of moving abroad to to experience a different lifestyle. Sadly, if you want it to be just like home, you will be permanently disappointed.
> 
> It sounds as if you have had a few bad experiences, but can you not move to an area you prefer and socialise with non-Americans? Dubai is a great melting pot of people and cultures that you won't find in many other places. I recommend embracing it and exploring the whole city as it is not as you have described it.
> 
> A positive attitude and a sense of humour gets you a long way around these parts.
> 
> -


Yes, not being able to make a left turn is a HUGE issue. It often causes you to have to continue a great distance before you can get to where you are going. Sometimes it makes it hard to even figure out how to get to the building when it's just across the street. I have gotten lost many times, due to this. Ever been to Al Nasar Leisurland? My son plays hockey there. It's a new adventure, every Monday.

As for the need to be near Americans. It is not a need to to be surrounded by Americans, it is a need to have one American to work with, or one American to hang out with. I greatly enjoy the multicultural experience. My wife is half filipino, my mother is pure (lives with us), my sister in law is half, and she is here and married to a UAE National. I love all of them, and enjoy being around them and their families. I just need to have someone who enjoys what we enjoy, to hang out with. I also enjoy the fact that my kids are going to school with several other nationalities. I think this will be very beneficial when we return, as there is a lot of prejudice in the states. I hate that about the states and don't want my kids to learn that mentality. 

If you think I am off base on this, why is there a 13 page thread entitled "Any Americans" on this forum. People generally enjoy meeting new people, but in the end, people prefer to hang out with others with similar interests. It's common nature. 

You will never in your life meet anyone with a more positive attitude, and warmer sense of humor than me. My wife and I actually argue over it constantly. She continually tries to talk me out of being happy, when hurdles slow us. She tends to be more negative, when i am overly positive. That said, we have just realized that we do not fit in here. 

It seems to me that most of the complaints are coming from Americans, while many Europeans don't understand why we are complaining so much. There is a certain incovenience to living here, that we just don't like. And no giant building, or indoor ski mountain will outweigh that.

I think Desres made some good comments regarding the glitz wears off quickly. It's the normalcy that defines if you are happy. Jynxgirl als had some exrtemely enlightening comments. I hate litter too. The desert DOES NOT consume all! And having the pets shipped was an absolute nightmare. My daughter was crying at the airport! Why won't they just give us our dogs??????

If I could do it over again, I would come over on my own and set up shop for a few months. Take this time to endure the hardships on my own. Putting my family through this has been truly stressful on all of us, even family back home watching us endure this. The lack of access to vital medication has created the greatest strain on us. My son gained 24 pounds in two months. Thats 74# to 98# in two months. thats a 33% increase in body weight, due to the testing of different medications. His mental and physical health became a big issue. 

Elphaba, i truly appreciate your comments, and I think if we ever met to be able to trade dialogue, it would be much easier to understand each other. I hope i eventually have the oppertunity to meet several people on this board. That said, you state that there are several ways to eliviate many of my complaints, and you are certainly correct. Unfortunately, many of the resolutions are an inconvenience to me and my family. The simple things here are a struggle, and that makes us unhappy. 

All that said, 2 months ago we decided that this place is just not for us. Even though 250 out of our 300 vital issues have been resolved, we just feel like we gave up too much to come here. We don't hate it like we did before, we just don't like it very much. We went back home to visit over the holidays, to wipe the slate clean and get this bad taste out of our mouthes. It worked, and we have rejuvinated our attitudes. We are now taking advantage of the things we can, but still look foward to our return to the states. My son and I are currently taking up SCUBA (AL Boom, greatly enjoying it) and we have the usual list of things we want to do. Desert Safari, Tallest building tour, deep sea fishing, swim with Dolphins, etc. We will do them each once per month, until we leave. We also vow to travel to areas which are easier to get to, ,than going from the U.S.

So i promise you, if you ever meet up with me, you will not find an angry disgruntled American. i am truly happy that I am alive and have a job. I am glad for my families health (or dealing with health issues, I should say). But that said, we just gave up too much to come here and regreet the move. 

mbg


----------



## mrbig

Shinjuku said:


> I would suggest these families are having a "great ole time" because they have not brought their hangups from home to dubai and are instead willing to make the best of their life here.
> Soemthing which some western families seem to be unwilling/unable to do.


Thats the open mind I keep talking about. If you dont have one you wont make it.


----------



## Nomad80

mbg said:


> Yes, not being able to make a left turn is a HUGE issue. It often causes you to have to continue a great distance before you can get to where you are going. Sometimes it makes it hard to even figure out how to get to the building when it's just across the street. I have gotten lost many times, due to this. Ever been to Al Nasar Leisurland? My son plays hockey there. It's a new adventure, every Monday.



Huh I thought you were kidding about the left turn thing - that's why I made a nascar joke - no offense meant!

sorry your stay has been _this _ unpleasant


----------



## mbg

mrbig said:


> Thats the open mind I keep talking about. If you dont have one you wont make it.


It's hard to have an open mind about not being able to obtain Vivance which controls your 10 year olds ADHD. Then how testing him on several different Rx (Stratera, Concerta, etc.) causes him to gain weight, go on anti depressents, and have his phychiatrist state that he is showing signs of being suicidal.

It's hard to have an open mind when the school guidence counselor tells you that if she were in your situation, she would have packed up and headed home.

It's hard to have an open mind when you call Pfizer (they have a lab here) and speak with one of the chemist, who tells you that rebif is not available here. Rebif is what helps my wife get out of bed every morning, in her struggle to deal with M.S. After several months, we found an avenue to resolve the Rebif issue, but the Vivance issue is still a giant monkey on our back.

It is also not available in Egypt, or India, as the guidence counselor offered to get them for me and bring back. 

These are vital quality of life issues, that cannot be resolved with an open mind. I appreciate your comments, but our situation is unique. We have been here 8 months and have had ample time to weigh the positives and negatives. And there are certainly a giant amount of positives. 

But add these critical life issues, to a daily occurrance of stress and inconveinence, and it is certainly the makings for a desire to return home. 

I have said it before, we simply gave up too much to move here. We were promised a quality of life equal too, or better than the U.S. this had not worked out anywhere near what was planned. We no longer say we hate it here, we just say we look foward to going home. At least that's progress.  

mbg


----------



## mbg

Nomad80 said:


> Huh I thought you were kidding about the left turn thing - that's why I made a nascar joke - no offense meant!
> 
> sorry your stay has been _this _ unpleasant


Actually, i thought that was pretty funny. I wanted to have a witty comeback, but was grocery shopping (in a freakin mall, of course), and could not think of one.

In all of this, our sense of humor (our family relies on it for our "someowhat" sense of sanity) has remained.

mbg


----------



## mrbig

mbg said:


> It's hard to have an open mind about not being able to obtain Vivance which controls your 10 year olds ADHD. Then how testing him on several different Rx (Stratera, Concerta, etc.) causes him to gain weight, go on anti depressents, and have his phychiatrist state that he is showing signs of being suicidal.
> 
> It's hard to have an open mind when the school guidence counselor tells you that if she were in your situation, she would have packed up and headed home.
> 
> It's hard to have an open mind when you call Pfizer (they have a lab here) and speak with one of the chemist, who tells you that rebif is not available here. Rebif is what helps my wife get out of bed every morning, in her struggle to deal with M.S. After several months, we found an avenue to resolve the Rebif issue, but the Vivance issue is still a giant monkey on our back.
> 
> It is also not available in Egypt, or India, as the guidence counselor offered to get them for me and bring back.
> 
> These are vital quality of life issues, that cannot be resolved with an open mind. I appreciate your comments, but our situation is unique. We have been here 8 months and have had ample time to weigh the positives and negatives. And there are certainly a giant amount of positives.
> 
> But add these critical life issues, to a daily occurrance of stress and inconveinence, and it is certainly the makings for a desire to return home.
> 
> I have said it before, we simply gave up too much to move here. We were promised a quality of life equal too, or better than the U.S. this had not worked out anywhere near what was planned. We no longer say we hate it here, we just say we look foward to going home. At least that's progress.
> 
> mbg


Ok, when my wife comes to me and says" damn I have the worst headache ever!"
I ask her "Did you take any medicine for that headache?"
She says "No."
I say "well then dont complain about it untill you take something for it, then you can complain if it still hurts!"

The point of that story is, WHY DIDNT YOU CHECK TO SEE IF THESE MEDICATIONS WERE BANNED IN THE UAE BEFORE YOU MOVED HEREEEEEEEEEEEE? I would beat myself senseless if I caused anyone in my family that much pain and grief. 
You shouldnt be on the internet, you should be in your bosses office trying to figure out a way to get your son and wife back home. blehhhhhhhhhhhhh

Why dont you go kick the family pet while you're at it.


----------



## mbg

mrbig said:


> Ok, when my wife comes to me and says" damn I have the worst headache ever!"
> I ask her "Did you take any medicine for that headache?"
> She says "No."
> I say "well then dont complain about it untill you take something for it, then you can complain if it still hurts!"
> 
> The point of that story is, WHY DIDNT YOU CHECK TO SEE IF THESE MEDICATIONS WERE BANNED IN THE UAE BEFORE YOU MOVED HEREEEEEEEEEEEE? I would beat myself senseless if I caused anyone in my family that much pain and grief.
> You shouldnt be on the internet, you should be in your bosses office trying to figure out a way to get your son and wife back home. blehhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Why dont you go kick the family pet while you're at it.


Rebif was not on the banned list (i checked before moving) , it was simply nearly impossible to obtain. We finally got a contact from a guy who claimed to sell it (the day before my wife ran out). We met him in the Pizza Hut parking lot at 9pm. He is not allowed to directly sell the midcine to us, has to go through a pharmacy. It cost 5,400 dhrs for a 3 week supply. We went to three pharmacies, trying to convince someone to carry it, so we could buy it every 3 weeks. Finally, the last pharmacist said he would look into it. The next day, he called to say they could get 1 box as needed, if we paid cash, the next day. So every 3 weeks, we call 32 rx in the Marina, and they order a box. The guy drives over with the box, hands it to the pharmacist, we hand him $1,500 (us) and he gives us the box. It feels like a back alley drug deal. Yes, the vital issue is resovled, abut at a huge inconvenience.

The Vivance is not listed on the illegal drugs list. However, we have had several Rx and Doctors tell us that is is banned. We have tried all evenues. It is also not available in India or Egypt, because i have checked. They tell us that Stratera is it's equal, but he had horrible reactions to that. Concerta has also been hard to find. The only place which we found to carry it is across from his Dr.s office. I spoke with his Dr. in Katy Texas (Gibbs) hoping he would agree to continue the RX and we could have family members send to us. He stated he lived in Dubai before, and that it was highly ilegal to do so. He could give us advanced RX, but can't get filled prior to that date. 

The Concerta is helping, but it's more like a temporary band aid, not a healthy solution. He was taken off of it in the states by Dr. Gibb, because it increased his weight and cholesteral levels to dangerous proportions (and he is only 10 years old).

So I checked. Had no reason to believe we would encounter these issues. Add that to my list. And the kick to the dog was a 14 hour plane ride in a crate. He will get the same kick, when we go back home. 

Any more advice on how i should have an open mind. :eyebrows:

On another note, you mentioned being able to obtain meds on the banned list. Can you tell me more about this? I have honestly never heard of this.

mbg


----------



## Elphaba

There are numerous medications that although technically banned, can be prescribed by an authorised GP. They have to use a specific prescription pad, a licenced stamp, can only provide certain doses and the prescription has to be made up the same day. 

Any half-decent GP will be licenced and will know which pharmacies stock the medications. 

mbg - if you are having problems obtained non-banned medicines you need a decent GP on your side to help you.

-


----------



## mbg

Elphaba said:


> There are numerous medications that although technically banned, can be prescribed by an authorised GP. They have to use a specific prescription pad, a licenced stamp, can only provide certain doses and the prescription has to be made up the same day.
> 
> Any half-decent GP will be licenced and will know which pharmacies stock the medications.
> 
> mbg - if you are having problems obtained non-banned medicines you need a decent GP on your side to help you.
> 
> -


A GP cannot prescribe these medications as they are concidered a controlled substance. he has an excellent GP. She referred us to an excellent psychiatrist, who is prescribing the medicine. He has told us the Vivance is not available.

I personnaly called the makers of Vivance and asked them if it avaialable here, they said no. Not available in Egypt or Indai, either.

Additionally, i hope someone proves me wrong in this. Nothing in 8 months would be better than someone being able to prove that we were simply given bad information!!! 

your turn.

mbg


----------



## Elphaba

Er, yes, many GPs do prescribe controlled substances.

-


----------



## mbg

Elphaba said:


> Er, yes, many GPs do prescribe controlled substances.
> 
> -


Er, not this one. Apparently GP's cannot prescribe Vivance, as we are told by more than one source. If i am wrong, please educate me. 

Also, a peice of paper will not magically produce the medicine. If it is not made, shipped, or sold here, how are we going to get it? A license to drive does not include automatic access to a car.

If you know the answer, please tell these people, as they already told me it's not possible. I would think they would know, although the Rebif chemist was wrong about that......:confused2:

ADHD Treatment for Adults & Children | Vyvanse.com

I don't think any of you understand. it's not like we showed up here clueless and started complaining when things went wrong. My company has a PRO, we still encountered Visa issues. My sister has been here 25 years, and she has been a great advantage, but doesnt know how to resovle many of our issues. The only way my mother in law got a visa, was because of her husband's connections (UAE national). When i tried, i was denied twice (again, with the help of company PRO). We also have friends and family in the states aware of our issues and trying to help as best they can. They cannot find solutions, either. 

On a positive note, one of the things we have really been happy with is the health care here. The doctors and facilities appear to be much more pleasant to deal with, than the states. In our 8 months here, we have dealt with Psychiatrists, Psychologists, Radiologists, Neurologists, GP's, Dentists, Orthodontists, and even a few clinic visits. Never a complaint regarding any of these. 

mbg


----------



## mrbig

mbg said:


> A GP cannot prescribe these medications as they are concidered a controlled substance. he has an excellent GP. She referred us to an excellent psychiatrist, who is prescribing the medicine. He has told us the Vivance is not available.
> 
> I personnaly called the makers of Vivance and asked them if it avaialable here, they said no. Not available in Egypt or Indai, either.
> 
> Additionally, i hope someone proves me wrong in this. Nothing in 8 months would be better than someone being able to prove that we were simply given bad information!!!
> 
> your turn.
> 
> mbg


I take a medication that is a controlled substance. As Elphaba has explained they write you a script, put a stamp on it, then you go to pharmacy and have it filled. Its better to go to a bigger pharmacy as they have a better ammount of the crontrolled subs. Yes get a new GP.

I go to dr. noman lakhani GP
green community medical centre
048853225
he also caters to children

I suggest you call him and explain your situation.


----------



## mbg

mrbig said:


> I take a medication that is a controlled substance. As Elphaba has explained they write you a script, put a stamp on it, then you go to pharmacy and have it filled. Its better to go to a bigger pharmacy as they have a better ammount of the crontrolled subs. Yes get a new GP.
> 
> I go to dr. noman lakhani GP
> green community medical centre
> 048853225
> he also caters to children
> 
> I suggest you call him and explain your situation.


On hold with your Doctors office right now, they are checking on it. 

I hope i am wrong......


----------



## mrbig

If you cant get the meds shipped from the states nor find it here in Dubai, then I suggest you swallow your pride and go back to the states. Your childs welfare is more important than making a buck.

And your info about GP's not being able to right a controled sub script is wrong. Call my DR and explain what you need.


----------



## mbg

mbg said:


> On hold with your Doctors office right now, they are checking on it.
> 
> I hope i am wrong......


They will not give me an answer over the phone. We have an appointment for tomorrow. here is what i expect to happen, becuase it has happened with 2 doctors offices, the American hospital pharmacy, and unable to count the other pharmacies.

They will tell me that Vivanse is not available, but they will suggest Straterra as an identical replacement (it is not). They will then say that next choice will be Concerta. It has happened repeatedly, to this point. That's why we are using Concerta.

I will post what happens. As i said before, i would love to be wrong on this. 

Even though everyone here is arguing against me, i still appreciate the input. I'm quite glad that none of you are in my position. It is not suited for living here.

mbg


----------



## mrbig

Lisdexamfetamine (Vyvanse)


----------



## mrbig

mbg said:


> I'm quite glad that none of you are in my position. It is not suited for living here.
> 
> mbg


Mate, try having a child with Autism.......


----------



## mbg

mrbig said:


> If you cant get the meds shipped from the states nor find it here in Dubai, then I suggest you swallow your pride and go back to the states. Your childs welfare is more important than making a buck.
> 
> And your info about GP's not being able to right a controled sub script is wrong. Call my DR and explain what you need.


To go back to the States means quiting my job. Quitting my job means no insurance, (or unafordable insurance). No Insurance means no Rebif (5400 dhs for 3 weeks) no semi-annually CT scans, no steroid treatments, and countless other needs for my wifes MS. We discussed these options over the last 8 months.

Another job might be an option, but not much market in the US. People in my industry are being laid off daily. The only reason they don't get rid of me is because it would cost to much to send me home.:clap2:

mbg


----------



## mbg

mrbig said:


> Mate, try having a child with Autism.......


I have no clue what that is like, and i don't want to. I am very sorry to hear that. 

We lost our first child to Leukemia (2 1/2 yrs old).

I don't mind the ADHD issues at all. i just wish I could resolve the RX issues.

mbg


----------



## Elphaba

mbg - we're not arguing with you. We genuinely want to help. 


It sounds as if you have haven't seen the best of Dubai and although I still don't know where you are living, there are quite a few nice areas that are not sandpits. There are not that many US citizens here, but you must get on with others? Give us a chance - we don't bite. Plus many of us have spent a bit of time in the US and can relate. As for the left turn issue - you seriously want that on major roads here? I'd be even more dangerous than it is now!


By the way - there are strict rules about getting residency visas for parent/in-laws & if you don't fit the boxes it just doesn't happen. I covered the issue in a column a few months ago.

-


----------



## mbg

Elphaba said:


> mbg - we're not arguing with you. We genuinely want to help.
> 
> 
> It sounds as if you have haven't seen the best of Dubai and although I still don't know where you are living, there are quite a few nice areas that are not sandpits. There are not that many US citizens here, but you must get on with others? Give us a chance - we don't bite. Plus many of us have spent a bit of time in the US and can relate. As for the left turn issue - you seriously want that on major roads here? I'd be even more dangerous than it is now!
> 
> 
> By the way - there are strict rules about getting residency visas for parent/in-laws & if you don't fit the boxes it just doesn't happen. I covered the issue in a column a few months ago.
> 
> -




I know, and thank you. I appreciate any input i receive. Believe me, i am following up on all avenues mentioned. We have seen many things Dubai has to offer (Aquarium, Fabulous parks, Creek Dinner cruises, The Beeches, firweorks shows, shopping in Karama, access to domestic help, etc.) we do take advantage of these things, we just can't do them every day. 

I live in Al Barsha 1, behind MOE. We love the house (villa) it's giant and has a pool. But there are no kids around for my kids to play with. The compounds in the area are failry empty. When we see other kids, we run out side, but sadly, my daughter has only gotten a name of one child who is much younger than her. None my son's age, so far.

We are thinking about moving into a more populated compound to increase the chance of having other kids, but probably won't be bale to have a private pool. My wife needs a pool for therepy. 

We also want to remain in that area since they will be going to ASD again, next year. We are only a .5 kilometer from the new school they are building. My kids currently have a 1 hour bus ride to school, same coming home. The other kids live closer to the school. 

Next year, things will be much better whent he school is closer. The compounds will likely fill up, so families will be closer to the school, as well. 

None of this is a petition against Dubai, it's countless issues with *OUR* situation, in Dubai. We have spoken with hundreds of people who live (or lived here) and most of them love it. I will say it again, we gave up too much to come here. We regret the decision.

If it were just me, i would suck it up and ride the wave. But if my kids don't like it and my wife doesn't like it, then it hurts me that I talked them into it with faulty promises.

mbg


----------



## mrbig

On the way to my pharmacy right now to talk to them. Be back in a few


----------



## mbg

mrbig said:


> On the way to my pharmacy right now to talk to them. Be back in a few


Wow! you were either already on your way there, way too nice, way too bored, or just trying to get away from the wife for a while.

Either way, i really appreciate it.

mbg


----------



## mrbig

ok back. They called the agency that is over meds allowed in Dubai while Iwas there. You are right. vyvanse/lisdexamfetamine is not sold here in dubai. Which does suck but, the person told him it is sold in India. You can travel thier and buy it and then fly back or.......... he said he has connections in India that can get this for you and send it here to dubai. Not sure if you would want to do that or not for legal reasons. just thought I would put that out there


----------



## mbg

mrbig said:


> ok back. They called the agency that is over meds allowed in Dubai while Iwas there. You are right. vyvanse/lisdexamfetamine is not sold here in dubai. Which does suck but, the person told him it is sold in India. You can travel thier and buy it and then fly back or.......... he said he has connections in India that can get this for you and send it here to dubai. Not sure if you would want to do that or not for legal reasons. just thought I would put that out there


Whoohoooooo!! I am travelling to India in 2 weeks for work. I just don't know if my son has to be there? I am quite sure I can find some reputable Dr. :eyebrows: who is willing to give me a prescription. Or they might be like Egypt is, where it's over the counter.

Either way, this is greast news. My wife will start crying, like when i told her we might be able to get it in Egypt.

Thanks, this has been well wortht the encyclopedia i have been typing for the last 3 days!!!!!

Anyway :focus:

Who Dat!

mbg


----------



## Elphaba

MrBig - you are a star! 

-


----------



## mrbig

Glad to help. I can give you the pharmacist number if you want to call him and ask about how to purchase it in India if you would like. Maybe he can tell you if its over the counter or by script.


----------



## Nomad80

man. I go to lunch and in the meantime Mr. Big gets all Clark Kent around here


----------



## mbg

mrbig said:


> Glad to help. I can give you the pharmacist number if you want to call him and ask about how to purchase it in India if you would like. Maybe he can tell you if its over the counter or by script.


Yes, please. Would be a good plan B, if needed.

Thanks again,

mbg


----------



## rsinner

mbg said:


> Whoohoooooo!! Or they might be like Egypt is, where it's over the counter.
> 
> mbg


If the medicine is available in India it would be available over the counter. In case you decide to buy the medicine yourself from India (as opposed to getting it through the pharmacist Mr Big mentioned), just go to any pharmacy (avoid ones belonging to bigger chains which are stricter about having prescriptions).

And Mr Big sure is a superstar !


----------



## Jynxgirl

Ahhhh... warm fuzzy feelings  This was a great thread to read today !! Way to go!!

Now all we Americans need is cars that can fly so we can magically turn left when we get lost


----------



## Anna returning

Wow! Came on this thread to answer the original question, and got drawn into the whole MBG saga. And _that's_ one thing I really like about here: people you've never actually met going out of their way to help :clap2:
Anyway - back to the original question. This time round I've been here about 4 months, and it's been tough, as I'm a lady 'of a certain age' on my own and starting a business!! Never knowingly one to do things by halves 
I plan to stay between 5 and 10 years, depending on how it all goes. (Or do a runner when my tenancy expires if it doesn't ) I'm here because I believe it's a place where anything is possible. If you believe it, you can achieve it.
I lived here before between 1995 and 97 when my children were school age. A lot has changed - some not for the better. The one thing that I _really_ hate is how greed has become god. So many businesses/services think they can charge astronomical prices simply because they seem to get away from it. I am constantly using the word 'obscene' in terms of costs here, because that is how it seems to me. BUT overall I love it here, because I am eternally optimistic by nature and always looking for the next big challenge 

Anna.
http://www.stageability.ae


----------



## EXPAT09

Min another 6 months max 2 years. Unless they increase my salary by at least 50%


----------



## chunkykitty

first visit 1996, impressed, waoo. next trip 2000, still waooo, even more. 2002 signed contract for 3 years. Still here. and i love it. yes have bad and good, but when i compare what is like in my country... man, here im in heaven. and after 8 years still the same feeling - WAOOO !!!!!


----------



## chunkykitty

mayb another 8 years or more )


----------



## Xpat

titirangi said:


> Also, for singles it could be a real blast! Offroading, camping, diving, fishing, partying, sunshine hours, travelling - man what a great place for 20 something pro singles.


Whaaaaa??? So these activities are for singles? It's great to moneky around but when it comes down to relationships u gotta drive to clubs or pubs to meet good concentration of women... most activities here are for families. Hell some clubs have couple only (stupid) policy to keep away men who ot number women 5 to 1 away...


----------



## mgb

Hubby has been here for 3 years now, I arrived last June. We love it here and have no plans to leave - the only benefit the UK has for us now are that our loved ones are still there!

"Grow where you're planted!"


----------



## Roy_Boy

Funnily enough, all the people I have spoken to say 3-4 years top which seems accord to what people say here.


----------



## mbg

Thank you and good night!

Got the word a few weeks ago from my boss that they understand my struggles and want me to come home. 

got the word after i told my bosses that my two childeren (9 & 10) were molested at a local carefoure. Told them i was taking the week off to contemplate my future! The employees there thought the best option was to have to person sign a letter vowing to never do it again. Luckily, my mother in law was involved, and she created a scene worthy of the police being called. i do not know what happened to the offender, but i do not care. we are out of here in 2 months.

if you will think back to one of my earlier posts, i mentioned a friends teenage daughter was the victim of attempted abduction. when the police investigated the accounts, they asked my friend why she was wearing such a short skirt??!! Maybe because it was her school uniform!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????

Enough of this place!! Vivance is not available in India! i have been there three times, and have not been able to find it. 

I gues i am just close minded. I guess the school guiedence coucelsor was completely exagerating about the other 9 cases of child molestation to be reported within one school, this year. That is reported cases, not cases which went un reported. and that is one school, only. 

You can have this place! For those who question my open mindedness, please send me a PM, or cell #. I would be happy to have you meet my family and discuss it in person. 

WTTME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

mbg


----------



## Jynxgirl

Good for you!!! Its now been over five months... 

Still just as frustrated with going to find anything and the no left turns. The other day trying to find a kitty tower and six hours later, coming home and just ordering one from the states. I gave up. 

The trash everywhere I go still bothers me just the same. 

The beach is great, as long as I go to run and put headphones on and dont bother to notice being stared at (I never go now). Going to swim without someone with me is a no go. 3x's, each time being bothered by men who come and sit there down like ten feet from me. And then make noises. UGGGHHH. 

Obviously, still not used to being stared at or followed around. I dont go anywhere alone unless I absolutely have to. Has almost got to the point where I think wearing that cover would be better then being a prisoner. I have altered my life because I feel so uncomfortable with being stared at by men and the attention so what is the difference in giving in?? I have given it a lot of thought. I can now see how women can be manipulated into thinking that is acceptable to wear that thing. 

The cell phone monopoly and the outrageous amounts that I spend on it.... 

Lack of other Americans. I have one friend who mauled me at the mall when he found out I was american is the only american I have stumbled across besides those I work with. Brtts seem to say ah, you just have to be ok with diversity but they seem to go to the bars and hang out all the time, just as back home. They are surrounded by their people, doing things they do at home. As a british acquaintance said to me, this is little britland. I enjoy my friends who are not from america but its always formalities and just completely odd and different and I feel I must stay on my toes to make sure I am being polite and politically correct (non uk people). 

Having odd days off prob doesnt help and that isnt Dubai's fault. I dont get to go with people fishing or diving or camping or swimming in fujeirah, all the outdoorsy stuff that I enjoy doing. Everything I do, I pretty much do alone. And as I dont want to do much alone due to the above, it isnt alot. 

Discovery Garden still is awful  Still have a leaking ceiling and the AC is still freezing and I have no idea how to change it. Everyone who comes over and messes with the ac ends up telling me to just switch it off when its cold, as no one can figure it out. 

Driving is still terrible. The fact that they make so many other countries spend so much money for driving lessons (racism at its finest in my opinion) doesnt seem to help at all. Just this morning when I was driving back from abu dhabi there was a HUGE accident with choppers on the ground and bodies all over.  I have never seen dead bodies on the ground in the usa while driving. Have now here a number of times. 

Going to hit balls (havent bothered to go play a round) is expensive. No cheap driving ranges. 

Getting animals into Dubai a mess. When someone says 800 Dirham when researched and was told that leg would be 400, what is a girl to do?? I knew it was going directly into his own pockets but ?? Pay the money and get my dang cats. The 90 dirham storage fee because it took me four hours to get thru their paperwork mess that had me walking all over... pretty much made sure that experience was as sour as it could possibly be. The importer fees are CRIMINAL. 

TV is still terrible. I love going to work where they have special channels 

My marine society is a bright spot. I LOVE all my marine family and friends but going to their homes is a bit sad. They have the wrong passport and therefore make a 1/3 of what a westerner makes. And thus live in a very very different area then I am in. And I think this is the ghetto. But then they say its better then home. I have upgraded it to middle class ghetto. 

The workers still are outside cutting the grass with rather large scissors but not big enough to be shears looking things. The horrors about the labor workers living conditions and how they are treated just makes me sad. 

The cost of clothing is absolutely crazy. 

I dont think I will ever understand how the rest of the world, even though they seem to dislike us so much, have american crap everywhere. And I do mean crap of america.

The morals of this place are a bit different to say the least. Maybe I am just too old fashioned. But women seem to go to the bars to get a shag just the same as what the men are going to the bars to do. And very openness about it. Have been told a few times I need to get over my american morals and just let loose and have fun. Umm... no, nope. 

Drinking seems to be a hobby here. And not a good one. Even the muslims are drunk at the bars.

I hear so much talk about the usa's lack of culture. The brits seem to have a complex with it. 

Have gotten to experience lots of different types of foods here. Indian chinese, indian mexican, indian american, indian?? whatever (you get the picture, its not just indians, sometimes paki/filipino/etc). It always is kind of not right. Except for going to the big expensive places with chefs. Absolutly miss authentic food that is cooked by chinese at a chinese restaurant, by germans at a german restaurant, by mexicans at a mexican restaurant, by italians at an italian, etc. I cant wait to go home for to go to personal owned restaurants ran by familes who take pride in their business, as its their own.

The absolute happiest part of my time here is when I look at my 'bills' and see them shrinking and shrinking. 

The very best part of this place? That this place has made me appreciate being American more then I ever thought it would have. America truly is a place where one can come, work hard, and make a life for ones self and family, for generations to come.


----------



## Guest

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


Wow your life here totally sucks - I feel for you.

Re your son's ADHD meds - can you or someone bring several months supply from the US? I realize it's probably a controlled drug there, but maybe if you explained to his pediatrician, they would give you a prescription for several months? Maybe I'm being naive.... but if you had a letter or something from your dr. stating the med is necessary, they would let you bring it in?

Good luck - I hope things get better for you


----------



## Guest

mbg said:


> Thank you and good night!
> 
> Got the word a few weeks ago from my boss that they understand my struggles and want me to come home.
> 
> got the word after i told my bosses that my two childeren (9 & 10) were molested at a local carefoure. Told them i was taking the week off to contemplate my future! The employees there thought the best option was to have to person sign a letter vowing to never do it again. Luckily, my mother in law was involved, and she created a scene worthy of the police being called. i do not know what happened to the offender, but i do not care. we are out of here in 2 months.
> 
> if you will think back to one of my earlier posts, i mentioned a friends teenage daughter was the victim of attempted abduction. when the police investigated the accounts, they asked my friend why she was wearing such a short skirt??!! Maybe because it was her school uniform!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> 
> Enough of this place!! Vivance is not available in India! i have been there three times, and have not been able to find it.
> 
> I gues i am just close minded. I guess the school guiedence coucelsor was completely exagerating about the other 9 cases of child molestation to be reported within one school, this year. That is reported cases, not cases which went un reported. and that is one school, only.
> 
> You can have this place! For those who question my open mindedness, please send me a PM, or cell #. I would be happy to have you meet my family and discuss it in person.
> 
> WTTME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mbg


Ooops, duh, I just posted before reading your most recent thread. I hope things work out better for you in the States. You didn't mention when you are going back, but hopefully soon (for your sake) so you can at least get meds, etc. sorted out for your wife & son


----------



## Guest

Jynxgirl said:


> Have been here 3 months. Am saying I am doing two years but we shall see. My coworkers thought I wasnt going to last 6 months.
> 
> I too cant stand the no lefts, and driving a zillion extra miles. I love the ocean but unfortunatly Dubai has done everything they can to destroy their coast line.. but will make the best out of it and learn to scuba. I love playing golf, but this place only has the best and most expensive, and no just regular joe golf courses to go to or night cheap driving ranges to go wack a ball at. I sure do miss my motorcycle and thought about picking up a used one or having mine sent, but this place seems pretty crazy with driving. I drive fast, but not dangerously, running up on peoples rear ends and nearly running them off the road, which seems to be normal driving on szr. The lack of just small eating places that are 'normal' food... I keep trying indian food as they say it will grow on you, but at this point, prob eaten like 20 diff dishes, I still dont like it. Apartment living in itself doenst suit me but I think this is apartment living anywhere. Can't a girl get some bbq at home?? Still can not figure out why everything I cook tastes 'off' (I only eat chicken, turkey or fish). I have went nearly vegan at this point as I cant put my finger on it, but something isnt quite right with the chicken. I lived in Germany four years, and it wasnt 'off'. There wasn't a marine forum for the uae so was hard to find other reefers, so I started a site and have met other starved reefers who find this place dreadfully hard to get decent equipment in as well  If I am asked how much one more fricken time, I am going to literally just start screaming at the person. I am a tomboy in fricken jeans and tshirt or out running in a t shirt and sweats/**** yoga pants. It's just awful! Nakheel is terrible and wont fix anything. They sent a guy who told me my ceiling wasnt leaking and it was ok even though you could clearly see that it was leaking recently with the ceiling/dry wall is falling down in like a 2 ft area. My company is paying for a phone in my apartment that has never workeed. Trying to deal with those people is useless. They never come when they say they will. This is more me being put in cheap accommodations then Dubai's fault! But then, it could be worse. I could be in 'shared' accommodations with a number of other people. To get animals here, there is lots of red tape and waiting and forms and just utter nonsense in the end. Pay one fee, one time, and just be done with it. And let the people grab the 'originals' that have to be on the crate to come over, when the animal gets here, instead of saying no you cant have the animal, but we need the originals. Always have 'two' originals for pet shipping!
> 
> I think any American moving here, should go to vegas and stay there a few weeks. It sure does give a good idea of what this place is.
> 
> But then, I hate Vegas too


I SO know what you mean about being asked "how much.' I am a remedial/sports massage therapist and I spend 2 years working my ass off to get qualified. I am trying to get a business going here and advertised in dubizzle. I guess I was naive, but I was shocked and stunned when I started getting calls from people for whom massage is a euphemism for a back rub with a happy ending.

I had no idea that people thought that's what massage is. But now I have realized that the only people who really "get" what it is are Canadians, Aussies, Americans, and some Brits. The rest of Europeans don't seem to have a clue and think it's just a back rub. I am sorry to say this, but now when I get calls, unless they're from a Westerner, I just tell people I'm not available.

Re your experience with chicken, where do you buy it? I have found the chicken at Waitrose and the Organic store are good. The reason you find it tastes off may because of what they feed them. In North America they are mostly corn fed, which makes them very, very high in fat, but I suspect they have a leaner diet here hence the different taste.

Anyway, I'll continue to persevere!


----------



## titirangi

Jynxgirl said:


> Good for you!!! Its now been over five months...
> 
> Still just as frustrated with going to find anything and the no left turns. The other day trying to find a kitty tower and six hours later, coming home and just ordering one from the states. I gave up.
> 
> The trash everywhere I go still bothers me just the same.
> 
> The beach is great, as long as I go to run and put headphones on and dont bother to notice being stared at (I never go now). Going to swim without someone with me is a no go. 3x's, each time being bothered by men who come and sit there down like ten feet from me. And then make noises. UGGGHHH.
> 
> Obviously, still not used to being stared at or followed around. I dont go anywhere alone unless I absolutely have to. Has almost got to the point where I think wearing that cover would be better then being a prisoner. I have altered my life because I feel so uncomfortable with being stared at by men and the attention so what is the difference in giving in?? I have given it a lot of thought. I can now see how women can be manipulated into thinking that is acceptable to wear that thing.
> 
> The cell phone monopoly and the outrageous amounts that I spend on it....
> 
> Lack of other Americans. I have one friend who mauled me at the mall when he found out I was american is the only american I have stumbled across besides those I work with. Brtts seem to say ah, you just have to be ok with diversity but they seem to go to the bars and hang out all the time, just as back home. They are surrounded by their people, doing things they do at home. As a british acquaintance said to me, this is little britland. I enjoy my friends who are not from america but its always formalities and just completely odd and different and I feel I must stay on my toes to make sure I am being polite and politically correct (non uk people).
> 
> Having odd days off prob doesnt help and that isnt Dubai's fault. I dont get to go with people fishing or diving or camping or swimming in fujeirah, all the outdoorsy stuff that I enjoy doing. Everything I do, I pretty much do alone. And as I dont want to do much alone due to the above, it isnt alot.
> 
> Discovery Garden still is awful  Still have a leaking ceiling and the AC is still freezing and I have no idea how to change it. Everyone who comes over and messes with the ac ends up telling me to just switch it off when its cold, as no one can figure it out.
> 
> Driving is still terrible. The fact that they make so many other countries spend so much money for driving lessons (racism at its finest in my opinion) doesnt seem to help at all. Just this morning when I was driving back from abu dhabi there was a HUGE accident with choppers on the ground and bodies all over.  I have never seen dead bodies on the ground in the usa while driving. Have now here a number of times.
> 
> Going to hit balls (havent bothered to go play a round) is expensive. No cheap driving ranges.
> 
> Getting animals into Dubai a mess. When someone says 800 Dirham when researched and was told that leg would be 400, what is a girl to do?? I knew it was going directly into his own pockets but ?? Pay the money and get my dang cats. The 90 dirham storage fee because it took me four hours to get thru their paperwork mess that had me walking all over... pretty much made sure that experience was as sour as it could possibly be. The importer fees are CRIMINAL.
> 
> TV is still terrible. I love going to work where they have special channels
> 
> My marine society is a bright spot. I LOVE all my marine family and friends but going to their homes is a bit sad. They have the wrong passport and therefore make a 1/3 of what a westerner makes. And thus live in a very very different area then I am in. And I think this is the ghetto. But then they say its better then home. I have upgraded it to middle class ghetto.
> 
> The workers still are outside cutting the grass with rather large scissors but not big enough to be shears looking things. The horrors about the labor workers living conditions and how they are treated just makes me sad.
> 
> The cost of clothing is absolutely crazy.
> 
> I dont think I will ever understand how the rest of the world, even though they seem to dislike us so much, have american crap everywhere. And I do mean crap of america.
> 
> The morals of this place are a bit different to say the least. Maybe I am just too old fashioned. But women seem to go to the bars to get a shag just the same as what the men are going to the bars to do. And very openness about it. Have been told a few times I need to get over my american morals and just let loose and have fun. Umm... no, nope.
> 
> Drinking seems to be a hobby here. And not a good one. Even the muslims are drunk at the bars.
> 
> I hear so much talk about the usa's lack of culture. The brits seem to have a complex with it.
> 
> Have gotten to experience lots of different types of foods here. Indian chinese, indian mexican, indian american, indian?? whatever (you get the picture, its not just indians, sometimes paki/filipino/etc). It always is kind of not right. Except for going to the big expensive places with chefs. Absolutly miss authentic food that is cooked by chinese at a chinese restaurant, by germans at a german restaurant, by mexicans at a mexican restaurant, by italians at an italian, etc. I cant wait to go home for to go to personal owned restaurants ran by familes who take pride in their business, as its their own.
> 
> The absolute happiest part of my time here is when I look at my 'bills' and see them shrinking and shrinking.
> 
> The very best part of this place? That this place has made me appreciate being American more then I ever thought it would have. America truly is a place where one can come, work hard, and make a life for ones self and family, for generations to come.



That is the best post I have read here in my year or so and amazed that a certain moderator let it fly. Great stuff and loads in there that I can relate to on daily basis. It is hard to believe but after year it really does get better although that is only as a result of glazing over the stuff like labour, drugs, driving, maid abuse, child molestation and the rest which I dont really want to get banned for raising...

That said, I really am looking forward to the day when I can return our two young daughters safely back home down under and conclude this life experience. It sure is different over here and a real eye opener. For some it works (director level earner), for others it is difficult to make the case for coming here.

Oh and for pets, getting them here is the "easy" bit. Getting them home at the end of your experience means quarantine, in some countries 3months in the slammer for poor old moggie or doggie (and the owner who pay the bills).

On ya!


----------



## St Arthur

hi, 
you mention "child molestation", in your thread, I am moving in May. Although I have no children, what do you mean by this?

Are children not safe in Dubai, and where are they not safe etc?, I intend to invite my sister and her kids over at some stage when I settle


----------



## titirangi

St Arthur said:


> hi,
> you mention "child molestation", in your thread, I am moving in May. Although I have no children, what do you mean by this?
> 
> Are children not safe in Dubai, and where are they not safe etc?, I intend to invite my sister and her kids over at some stage when I settle


Just use common sense and you should be fine. Don't let your kids (girls _and boys) out of your sight. Dont let them ride in a lift by themselves, dont leave them in the car whilst you "just pop in" the shops. Know where they are t all times and you be ok.

the stories in expat community would make hairs on the back of your neck stand on end. I am not going to repeat them here as my account will likely be frozen etc.

and it is not just UAE, anywhere in ME keep your eyes wide open wrt child safety.


----------



## Free_Spirit

titirangi said:


> and it is not just UAE, anywhere in ME keep your eyes wide open wrt child safety.


it's not in UAE or ME, USA and Europe are not less dangerous... keep your eyes on your kids EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Elphaba said:


> Following one poster talking about short stays, I am curious to know how long people expect stay in our land of sand?
> 
> I am in my fifth year and my husband has been here seven years. It's likely that we will be here for another 10 or so.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> -


Six years in Oman. Had a break from the Middle East (Dallas Tx) then back to here (Dubai) for almost a year now ....

I'd guess unless I make quicker progress with "the plan" or win Lotto back in Oz, we'll be here for another 6 or 7 if all goes to plan ....


----------



## Neelam1982

I absolutely agree with you! When moving to another country - you should embrace the new culture and people.... of course there will be difficulties, but thats with everything in life! When I travel, I love to mold myself into the new surroundings and act like a local, only then will you be happy and get the most out of your experience. In my opinion, Dubai has everything and anything that an expat desires - there are even 'non-Muslim' sections in Supermarkets for those who want to buy pork!! Now, for an Islamic country - and an Arab Islamic country at that, this is a BIG compromise that Muslims have made, just to make westerners feel comfortable. They don't have to do this. Everything is about give and take, not just give give and give. What is it exactly that you cannot get in Dubai as an American? I used to live in California and there are American products that I miss greatly now that I am back in the UK and surprisingly there are a lot of US Products that you cannot get here in UK - for example Hardies, Cold Stone Ice Cream, Dunking Donuts, Johnny Rockets etc...But you can get all these in Dubai!! I was so excited, I stocked up on American products from Dubai to take back to the UK with me!


----------



## hakeemdxb

*Hi*

Hi all members , 

Well , this is my first post
I was born and brought up here in dubai , 

I think the place has been very fortuitous , promising ( propitious i would say ) in the 22 years of my life. I have studied here in competent institutions ( which i can't obtain back home ) and have worked in organizations that have provided me with benefits that have helped me a lot.

The home towner ( nationals ) have been very serving here making us one amongst themselves. I have had a gleeful , exultant content life here in dubai.

I would prefer to live here for the rest of my life.


----------



## hakeemdxb

*hey*

Hi all members , 

Well , this is my first post
I was born and brought up here in dubai , 

I think the place has been very fortuitous , promising ( propitious i would say ) in the 22 years of my life ( Yes I am 22 ). I have studied here in competent institutions ( which i can't obtain back home ) and have worked in organizations that have provided me with benefits that have helped me a lot.

The home towner ( nationals ) have been very serving here making us one amongst themselves. I have had a gleeful , exultant content life here in dubai.

I would prefer to live here for the rest of my life.


----------



## w_man

nola said:


> I SO know what you mean about being asked "how much.' I am a remedial/sports massage therapist and I spend 2 years working my ass off to get qualified. I am trying to get a business going here and advertised in dubizzle. I guess I was naive, but I was shocked and stunned when I started getting calls from people for whom massage is a euphemism for a back rub with a happy ending.
> 
> I had no idea that people thought that's what massage is. But now I have realized that the only people who really "get" what it is are Canadians, Aussies, Americans, and some Brits. The rest of Europeans don't seem to have a clue and think it's just a back rub. I am sorry to say this, but now when I get calls, unless they're from a Westerner, I just tell people I'm not available.
> 
> Re your experience with chicken, where do you buy it? I have found the chicken at Waitrose and the Organic store are good. The reason you find it tastes off may because of what they feed them. In North America they are mostly corn fed, which makes them very, very high in fat, but I suspect they have a leaner diet here hence the different taste.
> 
> Anyway, I'll continue to persevere!


Awsome - Once I confirm my health benefits with the company, I'll be sure to give you a buzz for our massaging needs - My wife and I tend to use our massage benefits to the max here and would like to continue when we are in Dubai. Btw - do you know if it's common for companies to provide Massage as a health benefit? Eg: in Canada you get this almost with every company.


----------



## Fatenhappy

stockbroker said:


> Hi all members ,
> 
> Well , this is my first post
> I was born and brought up here in dubai ,
> 
> I think the place has been very fortuitous , promising ( propitious i would say ) in the 22 years of my life ( Yes I am 22 ). I have studied here in competent institutions ( which i can't obtain back home ) and have worked in organizations that have provided me with benefits that have helped me a lot.
> 
> The home towner ( nationals ) have been very serving here making us one amongst themselves. I have had a gleeful , exultant content life here in dubai.
> 
> I would prefer to live here for the rest of my life.


Now theres a quick way to get 2 posts ....  ... and welcome !


----------



## Guest

w_man said:


> Awsome - Once I confirm my health benefits with the company, I'll be sure to give you a buzz for our massaging needs - My wife and I tend to use our massage benefits to the max here and would like to continue when we are in Dubai. Btw - do you know if it's common for companies to provide Massage as a health benefit? Eg: in Canada you get this almost with every company.


Cool - send me a private message.

As far as I know, most expat insurers don't cover it as a health benefit, but check out your own as they are all different. Mine unfortunately doesn't cover it grrr. I'm from Canada too, so I know most companies covered it. But at the risk of sounding snobby  Canada is further ahead than most countries in understanding the benefits of massage.

BTW, re your grill - if you can swing it. The weather here is so great during the winter months you will want to bbq outside all the time! I haven't spent a summer here yet, so it may be too hot?

anyway, good luck with your forthcoming move!


----------



## JoeW1075

I'm reserving my judgment on this place as I've only been here for a little over a month. There are things that I like and just as many things I dislike so far, but I am trying to be open-minded about it all. 

I have to agree television here is pretty awful. I try not to watch too much of it though and either spend my time on the computer or catching up with sleep.

The first thing that amused me (and mortified me all at the same time) was how blasé people are about money here. As I came from a place where I was making very little money (retail in the US), I've had to come to terms with this part and just consider it an investment rather than thinking of it as parting with more cash than I made in 5 months back home.

My weeks are fairly lonely as I spend my evenings by myself, but the weekends have been alright. I have a friend whom I met while in-processing at work, and he and his wife live only two blocks from my place. I hang with them from time to time. My weeknights are fine though. I generally work late and have a long commute back (I work in Abu Dhabi). Most of the time, I just have dinner, read the news and try to get some sleep.

I've enjoyed my time so far though. I've committed to two years so we'll see how that goes, but so far no worries.


----------



## Guest

I've been here since January, although with travelling, I haven't spent much time here yet. I love the weather (so far!) but I'm told it'll get brutally hot in the summer, so I'm not looking forward to that! I expect to be here another 18 months or 2 years.

I wasn't all that happy to be moving here, to be honest. I was in Shanghai before this and wanted to spend at least another year there, but c'est la vie. The only reason I considered this move is because my son is in Shanghai, so I'll be slightly closer than Canada, plus it'll be a great opportunity to travel around the Middle East and Asia.

Agree the cost of living is way too high, especially compared to China and Canada. The drivers appear to be mostly insane, although maybe if I had one of those Ferraris or Lamborghinis I would drive like I'm insane too 

But all in all, so far so good - it can be frustrating at times, but I consider myself lucky to have the opportunity to have the experience


----------



## Fatenhappy

JoeW1075 said:


> I'm reserving my judgment on this place as I've only been here for a little over a month. There are things that I like and just as many things I dislike so far, but I am trying to be open-minded about it all.
> 
> I have to agree television here is pretty awful. I try not to watch too much of it though and either spend my time on the computer or catching up with sleep.
> 
> The first thing that amused me (and mortified me all at the same time) was how blasé people are about money here. As I came from a place where I was making very little money (retail in the US), I've had to come to terms with this part and just consider it an investment rather than thinking of it as parting with more cash than I made in 5 months back home.
> 
> My weeks are fairly lonely as I spend my evenings by myself, but the weekends have been alright. I have a friend whom I met while in-processing at work, and he and his wife live only two blocks from my place. I hang with them from time to time. My weeknights are fine though. I generally work late and have a long commute back (I work in Abu Dhabi). Most of the time, I just have dinner, read the news and try to get some sleep.
> 
> I've enjoyed my time so far though. I've committed to two years so we'll see how that goes, but so far no worries.


Hey Joe welcome ....

Bummer with the commute, but for all else, hang in there ... its will be all good once you get over the "shock" of it here !


----------



## JoeW1075

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Joe welcome ....
> 
> Bummer with the commute, but for all else, hang in there ... its will be all good once you get over the "shock" of it here !


Thanks, Fatenhappy. Nice to meet you. 

I'm sure it will all come together just fine. I'm usually good with going with the flow.


----------



## AJ_DXB

Ya I plan to be around for the next 10 years or so....love it here 2 be honest


----------



## |James|

all of you people are poor liars! You all are here for the money! I know I am..... 

All all that talk about social integration and the joy of living next door to some orangutans is barely believable. 

Faced with the certainty of getting the same financial benefits back home, we'd be all on the next flight home.


----------



## hakeemdxb

Fatenhappy said:


> Now theres a quick way to get 2 posts ....  ... and welcome !


Hey , 

the repitation was not intentional , anyways ,
Thanks a lot for welcoming me , I'm just here "keeping up with the jones"

I feel the forum members here are very open-minded and thats great

kudize dubai expat forums !!


----------



## Fatenhappy

|James| said:


> all of you people are poor liars! You all are here for the money! I know I am.....
> 
> *All all that talk about social integration and the joy of living next door to some orangutans is barely believable. *Faced with the certainty of getting the same financial benefits back home, we'd be all on the next flight home.


Don't believe anyone said they weren't here for the money as thats the only thing that makes a lot of the crap worthwhile. But to make a statement as highllited above is surely fairly naive.

It obviously comes down to how much most want to put up with whatever amount of intrusion of crap vs money to be made vs their morale moral dilemma. That personal decision every time stay vs go! :confused2:


----------



## Guest

Well, I am certainly not here for the money. The cost of living here is so much higher than in Canada. I can't believe how much some things are. The only thing that is cheaper is gas.


----------



## Fatenhappy

nola said:


> Well, I am certainly not here for the money. The cost of living here is so much higher than in Canada. I can't believe how much some things are. The only thing that is cheaper is gas.


Where ever possible, we found with a lot of things its a matter of finding "those suitable" outlets .... From our early days in the Middle East, just look around for where the locals shop or source what ever ..... in most cases you can find a suitable trade off.

In our case, that also includes sometimes saying .... well, do we realy want "that" ... but only very rarely !


----------



## Andy Capp

I always find Union Co-Op to be one of the cheapest - it's a bit grotty in there mind, but the fish is the freshest in the stores.


----------



## Guest

Andy Capp said:


> I always find Union Co-Op to be one of the cheapest - it's a bit grotty in there mind, but the fish is the freshest in the stores.


Where is that?


----------



## Andy Capp

The big one is opposite Safa park on Al Wasl Road, there are plenty others though...


----------



## Guest

Andy Capp said:


> The big one is opposite Safa park, there are plenty others though...


Great, thanks for the info


----------



## JoeW1075

|James| said:


> all of you people are poor liars! You all are here for the money! I know I am.....
> 
> All all that talk about social integration and the joy of living next door to some orangutans is barely believable.
> 
> Faced with the certainty of getting the same financial benefits back home, we'd be all on the next flight home.


That's where you're wrong actually. I'm here for the overpriced booze and pork.


----------



## sdh080

Been here 2 and a half years and I've just accepted a new job which probably means the same again.


----------



## titirangi

congrats on the new job!


----------



## sdh080

titirangi said:


> congrats on the new job!


Cheers, after that it's next stop New Zealand


----------



## wonderwoman

*hi*



mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


gosh that is a long list of dislikes have you made any friends since you have arrived?? it is hard trying to fit in not everyone is a socail butterfly or feels confident to get out there and meet new people good luck anyway


----------



## wonderwoman

*hi*



titirangi said:


> congrats on the new job!


i love Dubai and all it has to offer,i hope i am here long term the only thing i miss about the uk is my kids and for over priced food,clothes,drinks etc shop around there are lots of cheap alternatives around


----------



## Yoga girl

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


all that negativity all rolled into one..... It if is any consolation my start here wasnt the best. I hated my first year here and even the money was crap but I had moved here because I wanted to come here and saw the opportunities.
In my second year now and everything has changed. I now love Dubai and can even tolerate all the other things...
But I do not socialise normally with people of my own nationality and it strikes me that you only want Americans around you... isnt that missing out on much of the rich cultural diversity? And please dont say that this or that nationality is better, it is always down to the individual. I dont socialise at work at all.... but I have a great group of friends now from a lot of different countries.
Try being a bit more positive.... and if you hate your job so much look for a change...

Good luck! Life is what you make it.... so make the most of it.


----------



## wonderwoman

*hi there*



Yoga girl said:


> all that negativity all rolled into one..... It if is any consolation my start here wasnt the best. I hated my first year here and even the money was crap but I had moved here because I wanted to come here and saw the opportunities.
> In my second year now and everything has changed. I now love Dubai and can even tolerate all the other things...
> But I do not socialise normally with people of my own nationality and it strikes me that you only want Americans around you... isnt that missing out on much of the rich cultural diversity? And please dont say that this or that nationality is better, it is always down to the individual. I dont socialise at work at all.... but I have a great group of friends now from a lot of different countries.
> Try being a bit more positive.... and if you hate your job so much look for a change...
> 
> Good luck! Life is what you make it.... so make the most of it.


very true and wise words yogagirl:clap2:


----------



## Yoga girl

|James| said:


> all of you people are poor liars! You all are here for the money! I know I am.....
> 
> All all that talk about social integration and the joy of living next door to some orangutans is barely believable.
> 
> Faced with the certainty of getting the same financial benefits back home, we'd be all on the next flight home.


Speak for yourself thanks!! I wouldnt go back home if they paid me twice what I earn here now with all the better laws and conditions... Not everything in life is about money.


----------



## Yoga girl

Been here 2 years now and pondering whether to sell up back home and make this a permanent residence.... or at least for as long as I am happy here.... Bit of a nomad at heart!


----------



## Jynxgirl

wonderwoman said:


> gosh that is a long list of dislikes have you made any friends since you have arrived?? it is hard trying to fit in not everyone is a socail butterfly or feels confident to get out there and meet new people good luck anyway


If you read further, mbg got to go back home.

Confidence and meeting people has little to do with most of the things on that list. If you can gloss over those things, then you can enjoy this place.


----------



## wonderwoman

Jynxgirl said:


> If you read further, mbg got to go back home.
> 
> Confidence and meeting people has little to do with most of the things on that list. If you can gloss over those things, then you can enjoy this place.


I disagree with you concerning confidence in my experience if you have little or no confidence, you will not put yourself in a situation where you have to meet or socalize with other people, but hey thats my oponion and yea sometimes we cant move forword as we keep getting stuck in the past


----------



## Sean2008

Why is that, Yoga girl? Do you come from a small town in Italy?




Yoga girl said:


> Speak for yourself thanks!! I wouldnt go back home if they paid me twice what I earn here now with all the better laws and conditions... Not everything in life is about money.


----------



## paisleypark

Been here for 3 months, and the moment we can afford it we are off !!!


----------



## taja609

I'm pretty young..at least that's what I heard a lot lately but if all goes well I hope to a 10 year stay here...


----------



## Yoga girl

Sean2008 said:


> Why is that, Yoga girl? Do you come from a small town in Italy?


HAve you ever tried living in Italy? Anywhere in Italy? 

To answer your question:No, I dont come from a small forgotten town somewhere in the middle of nowhere, quite the opposite!

I think if you had tried Italy you would see that this place is much better in many ways. Bureaucracy, driving and lots more things to do come to mind....the list could go on and on! 

Italy is a great place for holidays.... not a great place to live in.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

Yoga girl said:


> To answer your question:No, I dont come from a small forgotten town somewhere in the middle of nowhere, quite the opposite!
> 
> I think if you had tried Italy you would see that this place is much better in many ways. Bureaucracy, driving and lots more things to do come to mind....the list could go on and on!





> Bureaucracy, driving and lots more things to do come to mind....the list could go on and on!






> driving


:clap2:

Ah, driving in Italy 

In most countries, red lights are imperative. _Though shall stop_

In Italy, they are indicative. _Be careful, a car could cross the road._

It's a very different philosophy.

But hey, it could be worse.

.
..
...


Have you ever tried driving in Turkey? 

Out there, the red light is purely decorative. _Ohhhh, purrrty_


----------



## Sean2008

That's exactly how I think of Dubai... it's an interesting city to visit for 5 days or so but terrible place to live/work. 

Anyway, it's hard to believe that you don't consider bureaucracy and driving to be problematic in Dubai...




Yoga girl said:


> Italy is a great place for holidays.... not a great place to live in.


----------



## ccr

At the risk of being banned from what I have seen some already were... 

Honest to say that after having been living overseas for 15 years (Scandinavia, Far East, Europe, Middle-East and North Africa), the thought never crossed my mind that there are "westerners" (from US, Canada, Europe, etc) who would accept the living conditions that some of you described.

We definitely moved overseas originally for the money and a chance to see the world on someone else's dime - which we have. But we would definitely move back without hesitation if the benefits are the same back home.

In my humble opinion, we all are here for whatever personally conceived "benefit" reasons: be it saving money directly (for retirement, buy house, etc) + better lifestyle (free villa with pool / car / etc) + more vacation time with free annual flight anywhere in the world + better driving condition (i.e. than Italy  )...

The getting to know other cultures is a side effect "benefit". Not sure if anyone moved overseas just to live next door to people from other nationalities - I could do that easily living back in the US.

We are still here because these "benefits" outweight the hassles.

So to get back to the original question... I am in the business that we could be sent home any moment we are not deemed valuable to the company, but we plan to stay overseas (not necessarily Dubai) for another 15 years as long as the benefits are better than at home. And would be glad to move back when they are equal or less.

And I won't miss being around other cultures, we have plenty in the US - just not as intense


----------



## Sean2008

In North America we're around other cultures who are to some some extent 'westernised' but in Dubai we are around other nationalities who act as if they're living in their own country... In other words, the US and Canada are multicultural but Dubai is multinational



ccr said:


> And I won't miss being around other cultures, we have plenty in the US - just not as intense


----------



## Elphaba

Sean2008 said:


> That's exactly how I think of Dubai... it's an interesting city to visit for 5 days or so but terrible place to live/work.
> 
> Anyway, it's hard to believe that you don't consider bureaucracy and driving to be problematic in Dubai...


_"A terrible place to live/work?" _ Really? That depends on your income, accommodation, lifestyle & attitude.
-


----------



## Maz25

Elphaba said:


> _"A terrible place to live/work?" _ Really? That depends on your income, accommodation, lifestyle & attitude.
> -


I actually agree with both your comment and Sean's comment. I did a lot of research before I moved out here and if I'd ended up with the experience described in the glossy magazines, I would have been very happy. Most of us do try very hard to re-create this dream lifestyle when we arrive here but it does not take very long to realise that you cannot forever live in fantasy land (maybe the recession helped somewhat to burst that bubble).

My parents absolutely love it here when they come to visit and as someone who experiences the usual headaches to get even the simplest thing done, I totally do not get why they love this place so much. As Sean said, it's great for a holiday (I thought so as well when I used to come on holiday here) but not so brilliant when you actually have to live and work here. I worked longer hours in the UK but had a much better work/life balance.

I wouldn't go so far as to say that I am unhappy here. I think a better term would be 'frustrated' but that said, if a better opportunity were to present itself, I would be out of here like a shot. Yes, I may possibly not earn as much (only slightly less for most of us due to recent correction to salaries) but at the end of the day , if you consider the buying power of your salary, you can actually end up better off whilst earning less that you currently earn in Dubai.


----------



## parthans

when I researched this place to come here - because I knew I had to - i was well aware of my outgoings and all the fringe and binge expenses!!

Now that I am here, I find that I had (luckily) accounted for most of it - however, and this is a BIG however, I find that my budget for an apartment is incredibly unrealistic if i want a home for myself  and in the budget that i have placed, fnding a home apart from International City (with no car yet) is incredibly difficult!!

Anyway - I intend staying here for at least 5 years depending on how things pan out


----------



## Elphaba

Maz25 said:


> I actually agree with both your comment and Sean's comment. I did a lot of research before I moved out here and if I'd ended up with the experience described in the glossy magazines, I would have been very happy. Most of us do try very hard to re-create this dream lifestyle when we arrive here but it does not take very long to realise that you cannot forever live in fantasy land (maybe the recession helped somewhat to burst that bubble).
> 
> My parents absolutely love it here when they come to visit and as someone who experiences the usual headaches to get even the simplest thing done, I totally do not get why they love this place so much. As Sean said, it's great for a holiday (I thought so as well when I used to come on holiday here) but not so brilliant when you actually have to live and work here. I worked longer hours in the UK but had a much better work/life balance.
> 
> I wouldn't go so far as to say that I am unhappy here. I think a better term would be 'frustrated' but that said, if a better opportunity were to present itself, I would be out of here like a shot. Yes, I may possibly not earn as much (only slightly less for most of us due to recent correction to salaries) but at the end of the day , if you consider the buying power of your salary, you can actually end up better off whilst earning less that you currently earn in Dubai.


Fair comments Maz, but for some people it is a good place to work, it depends on what you do and what you get paid.  There are many people who are paid extremely well for what they do, are happy in their work and have good living conditions. Of course there are downsides, but you get those anywhere. 

To my initial list I should have added that it also depends on expectations.


----------



## Sean2008

That's just my opinion. I also noticed that most people who love living in Dubai are from the UK. I've met many Americans and Canadians who are unhappy here...




Elphaba said:


> _"A terrible place to live/work?" _ Really? That depends on your income, accommodation, lifestyle & attitude.
> -


----------



## titirangi

Sean2008 said:


> That's just my opinion. I also noticed that most people who love living in Dubai are from the UK. I've met many Americans and Canadians who are unhappy here...


I've met countless brits/welsh/irish/kiwis/ozzies that are also very unhappy here, these are all families - not sure what it is like for singles. 

That said I have also met a small number of families that are very happy here and intend to stay for medium to long term. These families all have one thing in common - the primary earner works for an MNC and earns min 60k/mo gross.

The issues raised by OP have IMHO increased in complexity and severity of impact.


----------



## Vonn

*Expat life*

Hi

I went to Hong Kong with my husband and children on a 2 year contract and stayed 10years, and many of the friends I made had a similar story........I think it's part of expat life New country New adventure.


----------



## ccr

titirangi said:


> ...the primary earner works for an MNC and earns min 60k/mo gross...


Just curious... 

Is that salary on top of other benefits (i.e. house, car, school, utilities, etc) ? Or all rolled together ?


----------



## Elphaba

I meet plenty of people earing less than AED 60k pm who are happy living in Dubai. I also know others on far more who aren't happy. (Bear in mind my work means I get to meet a lot of peole & learn about their circumstances, so I get a good overview.) So much of it is about expectations, ability to deal with change & differences & individual experiences.

Many people will never be happy being far from 'home', others are comfortable pretty much anywhere. No two people, nor their experiences, are the same.

In so many ways, life is what you make it. Are you a glass half full, or a glass half empty kind of person?


----------



## sdh080

Elphaba said:


> I meet plenty of people earing less than AED 60k pm who are happy living in Dubai. I also know others on far more who aren't happy. (Bear in mind my work means I get to meet a lot of peole & learn about their circumstances, so I get a good overview.) So much of it is about expectations, ability to deal with change & differences & individual experiences.
> 
> Many people will never be happy being far from 'home', others are comfortable pretty much anywhere. No two people, nor their experiences, are the same.
> 
> In so many ways, life is what you make it. Are you a glass half full, or a glass half empty kind of person?


Glass half full and a bit of a nomad


----------



## ccr

Elphaba said:


> ...Are you a glass half full, or a glass half empty kind of person?


Depends...

If the glass had good wine in it, it would be all empty... :spit:


----------



## titirangi

ccr said:


> Just curious...
> 
> Is that salary on top of other benefits (i.e. house, car, school, utilities, etc) ? Or all rolled together ?


Gross all in.

which gets a modest villa in dubai, school fees paid, 2 modest cars, 2 modest vacations and modest entertainment budget.

modest is the key word, the left overs then get converted back to home currency which is currently a very painful calculation 

Elph is right about attitude, you can come here and slum it (when compared to quality of life back home) and if you are optimistic glass half full you will likely go around with a smile on your face anyway. Everyone is different.

2 years ago back home I was known as one of the most optimistic glass half full (almost to the point of delusion!) and came here with passion and excitement at what it had to offer.

After swallowing fist fulls of humble pie I am now very realistic about what this place has to offer western expats. Dont get me wrong, for our asian and arabian brothers and sisters this place is a boatload better than elsewhere, just depends on your "reference" point.

Anyway something in here is likely to get up someones nose, so no offense intended, all comments are provided for entertainment purposes only and no animals where harmed in production of this prose. Peace and kindness to all.


----------



## Rochelle

The key to a happy life is lowering expectations (not standards) to a realistic level.  

So it really does depend on your expectations. 

Also as Titirangi says, your reference point. 

I know that in comparison to NZ (which I assume you are from Titirangi  lol) books, taxis etc are much cheaper. Public transport is much better.. the only real thing we have  at, is the price of alcohol (but we expected that coming here). On the other hand my lovely Ipshi was saying how much more alot of things cost compared to India... *shrug* 

We plan on being here 5-10 years


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

“If people and their manner of living were alike everywhere, there would not be much point in moving from one place to another.” - Paul Bowles.

We, my wife and I, are looking forward to moving to Dubai in the New Year and hope to (humbly) befriend some of you, if not all.

Expect to stay for how long? Who knows. We are just excited about turning a page and entering a new chapter, however it turns out.

Btw, thanks to all who have provided such great information on this site re housing, money, locations and yes, even some wit. We'd be struggling without it. Thank you.

:yo: :thumb:

hb


----------



## Sean2008

hubbly_bubbly, I see you're an expat in Lebanon. How do you like living there?




hubbly_bubbly said:


> “If people and their manner of living were alike everywhere, there would not be much point in moving from one place to another.” - Paul Bowles.
> 
> We, my wife and I, are looking forward to moving to Dubai in the New Year and hope to (humbly) befriend some of you, if not all.
> 
> Expect to stay for how long? Who knows. We are just excited about turning a page and entering a new chapter, however it turns out.
> 
> Btw, thanks to all who have provided such great information on this site re housing, money, locations and yes, even some wit. We'd be struggling without it. Thank you.
> 
> :yo: :thumb:
> 
> hb


----------



## Vonn

I will be here for the next year, or it could be longer! It depends where the work is


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

Sean2008 said:


> hubbly_bubbly, I see you're an expat in Lebanon. How do you like living there?


Hi.

We live in Beirut and like it very much. It is a great place to live and our decision to move to Dubai did not come easily at all. :juggle: Great bars, clubs, restaurants. Easy to move around. In fact you can walk a lot of central Beirut. Good shopping, great weather etc, etc; if one has to live in the ME, then Beirut would be a top choice. But that's just the surface.

The underlying currents are far more dangerous and subject to change at a moment of notice, which basically comes from the political and religious tensions here. It is scary that on the Lebanese side of the border to Israel, there are hundreds of Iranian flags and pictures of their leader, Ahmadinejad, for example. On another tangent, I am not sure what it is like to do business, but judging from remarks from people we know in the the media industry here, it can be a shark's pool at breakfast. However, there is some serious money in Lebanon and plenty of money to be made, if that was the aim of living here.

Otherwise, we'll be sad to go after four years and we will miss our time here, I am sure. A weekend in Damascus/Amman/Istanbul/Cyprus is two hours away. Skiing in winter. Beaches in summer. Very safe for "westerners". It's a good place. How long it lasts is the most disturbing and potentially catastrophic issue, if one wanted to invest and live here for the mid to long term.

How are you finding living in Dubai since you arrived and do you expect to stay long? Indeed, are you thinking of living in Lebanon?


----------



## MONAE

mbg said:


> Yes, not being able to make a left turn is a HUGE issue. It often causes you to have to continue a great distance before you can get to where you are going. Sometimes it makes it hard to even figure out how to get to the building when it's just across the street. I have gotten lost many times, due to this. Ever been to Al Nasar Leisurland? My son plays hockey there. It's a new adventure, every Monday.
> 
> As for the need to be near Americans. It is not a need to to be surrounded by Americans, it is a need to have one American to work with, or one American to hang out with. I greatly enjoy the multicultural experience. My wife is half filipino, my mother is pure (lives with us), my sister in law is half, and she is here and married to a UAE National. I love all of them, and enjoy being around them and their families. I just need to have someone who enjoys what we enjoy, to hang out with. I also enjoy the fact that my kids are going to school with several other nationalities. I think this will be very beneficial when we return, as there is a lot of prejudice in the states. I hate that about the states and don't want my kids to learn that mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> If you think I am off base on this, why is there a 13 page thread entitled "Any Americans" on this forum. People generally enjoy meeting new people, but in the end, people prefer to hang out with others with similar interests. It's common nature.
> 
> You will never in your life meet anyone with a more positive attitude, and warmer sense of humor than me. My wife and I actually argue over it constantly. She continually tries to talk me out of being happy, when hurdles slow us. She tends to be more negative, when i am overly positive. That said, we have just realized that we do not fit in here.
> 
> It seems to me that most of the complaints are coming from Americans, while many Europeans don't understand why we are complaining so much. There is a certain incovenience to living here, that we just don't like. And no giant building, or indoor ski mountain will outweigh that.
> 
> I think Desres made some good comments regarding the glitz wears off quickly. It's the normalcy that defines if you are happy. Jynxgirl als had some exrtemely enlightening comments. I hate litter too. The desert DOES NOT consume all! And having the pets shipped was an absolute nightmare. My daughter was crying at the airport! Why won't they just give us our dogs??????
> 
> If I could do it over again, I would come over on my own and set up shop for a few months. Take this time to endure the hardships on my own. Putting my family through this has been truly stressful on all of us, even family back home watching us endure this. The lack of access to vital medication has created the greatest strain on us. My son gained 24 pounds in two months. Thats 74# to 98# in two months. thats a 33% increase in body weight, due to the testing of different medications. His mental and physical health became a big issue.
> 
> Elphaba, i truly appreciate your comments, and I think if we ever met to be able to trade dialogue, it would be much easier to understand each other. I hope i eventually have the oppertunity to meet several people on this board. That said, you state that there are several ways to eliviate many of my complaints, and you are certainly correct. Unfortunately, many of the resolutions are an inconvenience to me and my family. The simple things here are a struggle, and that makes us unhappy.
> 
> All that said, 2 months ago we decided that this place is just not for us. Even though 250 out of our 300 vital issues have been resolved, we just feel like we gave up too much to come here. We don't hate it like we did before, we just don't like it very much. We went back home to visit over the holidays, to wipe the slate clean and get this bad taste out of our mouthes. It worked, and we have rejuvinated our attitudes. We are now taking advantage of the things we can, but still look foward to our return to the states. My son and I are currently taking up SCUBA (AL Boom, greatly enjoying it) and we have the usual list of things we want to do. Desert Safari, Tallest building tour, deep sea fishing, swim with Dolphins, etc. We will do them each once per month, until we leave. We also vow to travel to areas which are easier to get to, ,than going from the U.S.
> 
> So i promise you, if you ever meet up with me, you will not find an angry disgruntled American. i am truly happy that I am alive and have a job. I am glad for my families health (or dealing with health issues, I should say). But that said, we just gave up too much to come here and regreet the move.
> 
> mbg



Sorry to hear about your son must be really hard on u ....hope u find the proper medication for him soon.


----------



## MONAE

titirangi said:


> Gross all in.
> 
> which gets a modest villa in dubai, school fees paid, 2 modest cars, 2 modest vacations and modest entertainment budget.
> 
> modest is the key word, the left overs then get converted back to home currency which is currently a very painful calculation
> 
> Elph is right about attitude, you can come here and slum it (when compared to quality of life back home) and if you are optimistic glass half full you will likely go around with a smile on your face anyway. Everyone is different.
> 
> 2 years ago back home I was known as one of the most optimistic glass half full (almost to the point of delusion!) and came here with passion and excitement at what it had to offer.
> 
> After swallowing fist fulls of humble pie I am now very realistic about what this place has to offer western expats. Dont get me wrong, for our asian and arabian brothers and sisters this place is a boatload better than elsewhere, just depends on your "reference" point.
> 
> Anyway something in here is likely to get up someones nose, so no offense intended, all comments are provided for entertainment purposes only and no animals where harmed in production of this prose. Peace and kindness to all.


No offence taken....but do visit any big city in Asia and you will find that perhaps they will seem less glitzy than Dubai on surface,yet when you scratch the surface they are not far behind in terms of what they offer and sometimes far far ahead.I do know that on average, Asians seem less economically, than their counterparts but in urban areas it is no longer so.


----------



## yankee79

3 months and the only thing that makes the evenings pass is planning trips home...guess 2 years is what I'm looking at or till I find a better place to work and move. Have realized Dubai is not friendly to single people with out families here


----------



## Jynxgirl

yankee79 said:


> 3 months and the only thing that makes the evenings pass is planning trips home...guess 2 years is what I'm looking at or till I find a better place to work and move. Have realized Dubai is not friendly to single people with out families here


Interesting name for someone from pakistan. Are you mixed with yankee? Join in on group meetups of the forum and you might like it here a bit more once you get some friends. I dont like it but hope you get friends and grow to enjoy your time here.


----------



## Moe78

I have been here a long time and I have met and lost friends myself! Lost quite a few thanks to the economic meltdown and it's been hard making all of that up now. Recently lost a very old and dear friend of about 17 years and everyone that came with her and never even got to know the reason why. Kinda hard to learn to trust people again after that and this place doesn't encourage true friendship since most people seem to be out for themselves.


----------



## titirangi

Moe78 said:


> I have been here a long time and I have met and lost friends myself! Lost quite a few thanks to the economic meltdown and it's been hard making all of that up now. Recently lost a very old and dear friend of about 17 years and everyone that came with her and never even got to know the reason why. Kinda hard to learn to trust people again after that and this place doesn't encourage true friendship since most people seem to be out for themselves.


Ah that really sux, feeling you there.

You right about transient population and culture, never really feel settled here. Always have an eye on when the lease is up and the big decision to stay another 12 months or, as the old dubai saying goes, Just Go Home!

West aucks is looking pretty good right now, and worst of winter has cleared...


----------



## sdh080

titirangi said:


> Ah that really sux, feeling you there.
> 
> You right about transient population and culture, never really feel settled here. Always have an eye on when the lease is up and the big decision to stay another 12 months or, as the old dubai saying goes, Just Go Home!
> *
> West aucks is looking pretty good right now, and worst of winter has cleared...*


I've just started watching Outrageous Fortunes, onto season 3, I hope you're not all like that


----------



## Rochelle

what is wrong with us all being like that?!


----------



## sdh080

Rochelle said:


> what is wrong with us all being like that?!




Dope smoking, criminal, promiscuous and foul mouthed, need I go on?


----------



## Rochelle

Your point?! 

.... :spit:

Isn't it a GREAT show?! 

Try and get your hands on the movie Stickmen - That is also very good.


----------



## sdh080

Rochelle said:


> Your point?!
> 
> .... :spit:
> 
> Isn't it a GREAT show?!
> 
> Try and get your hands on the movie Stickmen - That is also very good.


It's alright, I know all JAFAs are not like that. 

I absolutely love it.

I'll have a look when I'm over in NZ soon.


----------



## yankee79

Jynxgirl said:


> Interesting name for someone from pakistan. Are you mixed with yankee? Join in on group meetups of the forum and you might like it here a bit more once you get some friends. I dont like it but hope you get friends and grow to enjoy your time here.


hey yeah I know, but somehow it stuck with me from school days for the oddest of reasons and not coz im mixed with yankee and yes I am looking forward to meeting people from the forum.


----------



## sean21686

Nascar would not be a bad idea...;-)


----------



## canesfan4life

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


I can understand your frustration, and I must admit i haven't read this entire thread so not sure if anyone responded directly to your post so forgive me if they have. 

First I have a question; have you ever lived outside of the U.S. before? Just curious about that. On a couple of issues you listed, you can get American sports; in fact ESPN is available via Al Jazeera Sports if you have a Sat dish (not sure if you can install where you are living). In-fact the subscription costs are cheaper than in the U.S. DVR's are available so I'm not sure why you haven't been able to obtain one. 

Most importantly research before you relocate your family is the most important necessity for any international move. I gathered information for over a year before I committed to move here, and though there are lots of things I would like to see an easier process to get done, you can get it done.

You also stated that you can't buy liquor legally, haven't you heard about getting a license to purchase liquor? I don't drink, but my wife likes the occasional wine so I applied and have received my license. 

In regards to U.S. TV, I knew that there are some programs we like to watch so before I left the U.S. I bought a Slingbox set it up and now I have access to all the programs I love from my DirecTV subscription. Yes I know there is a time difference, so that's when the DirecTV HD-DVR comes in, when a program is broadcast when we are sleeping we record it and what it when we want. 

Research and planning before you make any international move is critical, you find out everything you can about your work environment, what areas you should look to live, gather information on schools, medical facilities, social activities, driving, available foods, and medications which are not permitted. Our youngest Son has ADHD (he's an adult and not with us), but when I was doing my research I noticed that there was a list of banned or controlled medications so I looked that list over and noticed that our Son's medication was on that list, but it also stated that he could obtain it here with the proper medical prescription. Not sure what med your child takes, but I feel your frustration. 

I guess I've posted enough; maybe this was not a good choice for you and your family, but I pray for you all that the time passes quickly and that during this remaining time you have left that you find some relief for these issues you are facing.

Best wishes and if you need any assistance please contact me. Take care.


----------



## canesfan4life

Oh I forgot to respond to the original question. My wife and I plan to stay for at least 5 years, 8-10 years would be ideal. Let's see how the job goes and how my financial plan works out. But I am very happy so far with my job, where I live and prospects for the future.


----------



## sean21686

I have been in the UAE for over 18 years now. I really enjoy living in Dubai. I guess I'd be around here for another 5-10 years may be.


----------



## Nightshadow

mbg said:


> Been here 7 months and have hated 95% of every minute here. I have a 2 year commitment, have already begun counting the days.
> 
> mbg



I 100% agree on the left turns thing... it drives me bat**** not being able to just turn left to go somewhere... If I am on the east side of SZR at the Greens for example, trying to get back to JLT... lol, i have to cross the bridge over SZR, do a U turn back onto SZR going south now...... then at JLT go on my right, to cross over again and do a bunch of loopy BS, construction and a few roundabouts to get to the towers. What an absolute disaster. I question the lack of skill engineers have here in Dubai at least once a day. 

How can one city have the tallest building in the world, build massive islands over the gulf and not have one, single decent engineer to design / fix their road system? 

Thats like having a chef that can cook the best dishes in the world but has never heard of salt or pepper! 

To answer the OP question: I only plan on staying 2-3 years but plans change over time. We shall see.


----------



## Nightshadow

Jynxgirl said:


> I think any American moving here, should go to vegas and stay there a few weeks. It sure does give a good idea of what this place is.


OMG! Hehe, its nice to know someone else agrees 100% with me. It was my first impression of Dubai... I was like "wow, this is one giant Vegas". Ive probably said this to about 20-30 different people now, they always ask "how you liking it here?" and I reply "ever been to las vegas? If you have, its exactly like living there like behind the casinos" 

That said, I still dont dislike Dubai. Im actually pretty thrilled to be here thus far, yes there are issues, but thats part of the adventure dammit!


----------



## Nightshadow

mbg said:


> Whoohoooooo!! I am travelling to India in 2 weeks for work. I just don't know if my son has to be there? I am quite sure I can find some reputable Dr. :eyebrows: who is willing to give me a prescription. Or they might be like Egypt is, where it's over the counter.
> 
> Either way, this is greast news. My wife will start crying, like when i told her we might be able to get it in Egypt.
> 
> Thanks, this has been well wortht the encyclopedia i have been typing for the last 3 days!!!!!
> 
> Anyway :focus:
> 
> Who Dat!
> 
> mbg


Sorry, I am reading this lengthy thread and responding as I go so you guys might see more than 1 or 2 responses from me in a row. 

Ok, stupid question. If this medication isnt allowed here in Dubai, how does it being sold in India solve the problem? Im just curious... Isnt there a chance of getting arrested or throw in jail for having it / bringing it into Dubai?



Jynxgirl said:


> Now all we Americans need is cars that can fly so we can magically turn left when we get lost


Dont you just mean so we can get to our destinations in a less asenine way? I guess here people love their cars so much, that spending an extra 10 minutes in them just to get to a building across the street is a good thing!  :d


----------



## Nightshadow

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Hi.
> 
> We live in Beirut and like it very much. It is a great place to live and our decision to move to Dubai did not come easily at all. :juggle: Great bars, clubs, restaurants. Easy to move around. In fact you can walk a lot of central Beirut. Good shopping, great weather etc, etc; if one has to live in the ME, then Beirut would be a top choice. But that's just the surface.
> 
> The underlying currents are far more dangerous and subject to change at a moment of notice, which basically comes from the political and religious tensions here. It is scary that on the Lebanese side of the border to Israel, there are hundreds of Iranian flags and pictures of their leader, Ahmadinejad, for example. On another tangent, I am not sure what it is like to do business, but judging from remarks from people we know in the the media industry here, it can be a shark's pool at breakfast. However, there is some serious money in Lebanon and plenty of money to be made, if that was the aim of living here.
> 
> Otherwise, we'll be sad to go after four years and we will miss our time here, I am sure. A weekend in Damascus/Amman/Istanbul/Cyprus is two hours away. Skiing in winter. Beaches in summer. Very safe for "westerners". It's a good place. How long it lasts is the most disturbing and potentially catastrophic issue, if one wanted to invest and live here for the mid to long term.
> 
> How are you finding living in Dubai since you arrived and do you expect to stay long? Indeed, are you thinking of living in Lebanon?


Based on your description, I think I would love living in Lebanon.


----------



## Maz25

Nightshadow said:


> I 100% agree on the left turns thing... it drives me bat**** not being able to just turn left to go somewhere... If I am on the east side of SZR at the Greens for example, trying to get back to JLT... lol, i have to cross the bridge over SZR, do a U turn back onto SZR going south now...... then at JLT go on my right, to cross over again and do a bunch of loopy BS, construction and a few roundabouts to get to the towers. What an absolute disaster. I question the lack of skill engineers have here in Dubai at least once a day.
> 
> How can one city have the tallest building in the world, build massive islands over the gulf and not have one, single decent engineer to design / fix their road system?
> 
> Thats like having a chef that can cook the best dishes in the world but has never heard of salt or pepper!
> 
> To answer the OP question: I only plan on staying 2-3 years but plans change over time. We shall see.


Roads in Dubai are built as an afterthought! It's only required when you realise that you have a nice building but can't get to it. 

Plus, pre-recession, buildings were going up faster than the sale of hot cakes! Impossible for infrastructure to keep up with that kind of manic, disorganised construction! Buildings started to go up without fully completed designs and no funding! No surprise there that the infrastructure is manic and there are so many flyovers!

My best advice is, if you want to go left, turn right (onto the flyover!) and vice versa! Even I took a while to get my head round this reverse logic!

It's not engineers that we need but rather town planners. Well, at least Abu Dhabi has got it right, with their grid system.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

Nightshadow said:


> Based on your description, I think I would love living in Lebanon.


Having read a few more of your posts on other generic threads, I definitely think you would love it. You should try a week to fortnight holiday here. As mentioned, skiing in winter, beaches in summer - and not @ 45 degrees+. But perfect time is spring or autumn - September is the best. Be sure to get a Syrian visa too. Damascus (old city) and Aleppo are well worth the visit. (Beirut/Damas thru the Bekaa Valley, wineries along the way and the beautiful Roman ruins of Baalbek.) 

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Nightshadow

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Having read a few more of your posts on other generic threads, I definitely think you would love it. You should try a week to fortnight holiday here. As mentioned, skiing in winter, beaches in summer - and not @ 45 degrees+. But perfect time is spring or autumn - September is the best. Be sure to get a Syrian visa too. Damascus (old city) and Aleppo are well worth the visit. (Beirut/Damas thru the Bekaa Valley, wineries along the way and the beautiful Roman ruins of Baalbek.)
> 
> Thanks for replying.


I was under the impression that Syrian visas for Americans was a toughie or a no-no. I would LOVE to see Damascus, Ive heard so many amazing things about that city.


----------



## Moe78

Be sure to get scammed big time, Syria is THE place for that. I've never been but that's what some ppl say


----------



## Elphaba

Moe78 said:


> Be sure to get scammed big time, Syria is THE place for that. I've never been but that's what some ppl say


Damning a whole country with hearsay? 
-


----------



## Moe78

LOL it's kind of well known among Arabs that you have to be careful. Same goes for Egypt, Jordan, Lebanon, whatever. They tend to find ways to overcharge you and trick tourists but they won't rob you blind at least I don't think so.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

The only real issue for Americans getting into Syria is if you are a journalist, or working for US media and on the odd occasion other International media. Otherwise, you should be able to get a tourist visa without any problems, and shouldn't take longer than a week.

I've never heard a generalisation on being overtly and consistently scammed in Syria, as opposed to anywhere else in the ME. Secondly, and I am wary of extending this generalisation, but most Arabs don't like each other, especially the Syrians. So I know why they would say negative things about the place and people. Just ask any Christian/Sunni Lebanese or a Jordanian, or an Iraqi for that matter 

Furthermore, we had our wedding in Damascus last year for 60 people in a recently converted boutique hotel in the Old City - and an art gallery for the ceremony, (was a beautiful Damascene building) just down the alleyway. The Four Seasons did the outside catering and we had local hire of dervish, musicians, travel agents, hotels et al. The wedding organiser was wonderful too. The hospitality and rates were generously fair and everyone was great to work with, not just because it was our wedding. There were no major problems throughout any part of the event - apart from two American friends (journalists) trying to get their visas in London. We succeeded in the end. Ultimately, I have been going there on and off, for the last eight years and both my wife and I love it. 

The only other thing, if you do decide to go, be absolutely sure that when you arrive, you have no physical or verbal links to Israel (visas, coins, paraphernalia, "just came from holidays in Tel Aviv (!?) etc.). That would definitely be an issue. 

And lastly, just thinking about it, Washington was the easiest place for our American friends to get Syrian visas (both tourist and journalist). We didn't have anyone coming from the UAE, so I can't comment on that process.

And that's it. Hope you all get to go at some point.


----------



## Moe78

Actually I am one! Got no beef with the average person who is not from where I'm from but I got this from my experience and others, even Syrians! I knew Jordanians who went to Syria quite frequently and love the place but they knew how to handle themselves.

I once talked to a tourist who asked me a couple of words his taxi driver told him. He thought they were compliments or greetings but he was insulting him LOL


----------



## hubbly_bubbly

Moe78 said:


> Actually I am one! Got no beef with the average person who is not from where I'm from but I got this from my experience and others, even Syrians! I knew Jordanians who went to Syria quite frequently and love the place but they knew how to handle themselves.
> 
> I once talked to a tourist who asked me a couple of words his taxi driver told him. He thought they were compliments or greetings but he was insulting him LOL


Hi Moe,

No harm done. I'm with you. We are just shooting the breeze in a general way; it's too ambiguous a subject not to be. 

And I guess less worried about the tourist in the taxi than the poor couple doing their vows in the Maldives.

I've obviously missed where you are from, but where is that, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## desertdude

Been here since I was six months old, now I'm 34 never lived anywhere else. and now can't wait to get out of this hole. Just counting the days until I can. If I could leave in the next five seconds I would.


----------



## Clydeusmaximus

*No place like home*



mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg






Hi MBG,


Just wanted to see how you and your family are doing now and if you managed to get back to the States.. and I would like to hear about your experience in retrospect.

I completely empathize with your situation and I apologize for all the 'glass is half full' 'the world is what you make it' 'you need to change your attitude' rainbows & sunshine condescending crap that people have been pushing on this thread.

My wife and I are from Australia and we've been fortunate enough to have lived all over the world. Her in Japan and Dubai, and myself in the UK, Italy, Canada and here.

The circumstance is when we got married she had already been working here for a major airline (a separate issue but one easily worthy of an entire thread on its own) so we decided to take a few years out using Dubai as a hub, save some tax free money and take advantage of the hugely discounted airline tickets to see the rest of the world together b4 settling back home to have kids.

I left a decent, honest, high paying job as a tradesman back home to join the hoards of real estate brokers here in Dubai as this was the only job available that would allow flexible working hours to drop my wife to and from the airport efficiently and allow us to do spontaneous 2 or 3 days trips. I started working for a small South Asian run company. No salary. No Allowances. No Medical. Just a company car. 

1 and a half years later - 

*My company hasnt paid me my owed commission in 4 months because of financial hardship and have taken the car from me. I am 'friends' with the owner who has a wife and kids so I couldn't contemplate nor afford legal action.

*I have been duped out of large commissions on several occassions from buyers as well as actual property owners, AFTER selling their properties. The most recent being a Jordanian who, after I sold his 2.4m dhm property after 4 months work, simply refused. He took the situation with my employer and used it against me, leaving us in dire financial trouble and unable to pay our due quarterly rent cheque and the very real possibilty of jailtime.

I could go on forever about the real estate industry but I wont because it makes me an easy target for criticism as it was my mistake, but I will say this..

Even in a poor economy, difficult industry, bad market or whatever.. It doesnt excuse people to drop moral standards and forget basic ethics. lying, cheating, backstabbing and what is essentially stealing is unfortunately something you grow used to in Dubai in whatever field of work your'e in. 

The fact is Dubai has ALOT of issues and living here has really made me appreciate some of the basic luxuries and freedoms we have back home like...


*Basic Social and Business ethics

*Leaving the house without everyone u pass staring at your wife inappropriately 

*Being able to take your dog to the park. 

*Clean streets

*A multicultural society - When 70% of the population is from the same part of the world you have a multicultural minority.. not a multicultural society.

*Not having every person you pass freak out at the sight of your dog.

*Reasonable rent in accordance with salaries

*Being able to turn left

*Fair trading with consumer services - Banks, Phone companies etc 

*Being able to drink a glass of water when its 50 degrees celsius without worrying about being arrested (Ramadan)

*Not worrying about having to go to jail when u cant pay rent because your work hasnt paid you.

*Not having to pay rent in chunks of thousands of dollars at a time.

*Being able to hug or kiss your wife in public without worrying about going to jail

*Not risking your life EVERY time you get into a car

*Traveling 10kms to buy pork

*Buying a beer at a pub for under 30 dhms.

*Decent Pizza 

*Going out to a restaurant and having a glass of wine or a beer with your meal.



So were packing it in, My wife my dog and I are all heading back to Oz by May this year and we cant wait. It has been an experience to say the least and a fitting end to be able to return home and appreciate all that weve taken for granted in the past.

if I can give one thing to Dubai.. its that.


----------



## Moe78

Um Left turns? You're an Aussie, you should be complaining about right turns 

Don't get me started on Jordanians, it's a love/hate thing with me and lately it's all hate


----------



## Dubvik

Just arrived, and as usual I never plan more than 3-5 years ahead.


----------



## sdh080

Can someone explain this left turn thing to me?

I find the roads here incredibly easy to use.


----------



## anarchy

2 -3 years maybe. I would wanna move to Australia once i have kids cos while DUbai is lovely i really miss the natural environment and juts walking and enjoying the weather.


----------



## Jynxgirl

You are never able to turn left. There is always something in the center, making it impossible. Sometimes when you mess up and do not get the right exit, and you try to get off at the next exit, thinking you should be able to get off at the exit, take a left and loop back around, you can not do that. It will drop you somewhere else, and one time... the next place I could get off was 19kms! And then I got off there, hoping to turn back around, and only to find I couldnt go left again to loop back and had to go 6 km before reaching a round about. So, because I missed one exit, I had to go like 50 km extra. The other day, I missed the exit to go to the airport. I then tried to go right, thinking I would be able to work my way back to the road as I couldnt go left. 45 minutes later, many many roads, I got to the airport. Simple roads, still have things in the center so you have to go down to a stop light to be able to do a uturn.


----------



## sdh080

Jynxgirl said:


> You are never able to turn left. There is always something in the center, making it impossible. Sometimes when you mess up and do not get the right exit, and you try to get off at the next exit, thinking you should be able to get off at the exit, take a left and loop back around, you can not do that. It will drop you somewhere else, and one time... the next place I could get off was 19kms! And then I got off there, hoping to turn back around, and only to find I couldnt go left again to loop back and had to go 6 km before reaching a round about. So, because I missed one exit, I had to go like 50 km extra. The other day, I missed the exit to go to the airport. I then tried to go right, thinking I would be able to work my way back to the road as I couldnt go left. 45 minutes later, many many roads, I got to the airport. Simple roads, still have things in the center so you have to go down to a stop light to be able to do a uturn.


Yeah, I get the point you can't turn left, maybe I'm just lucky but I've never been particularly lost.

I actually think the road system is one of the good points about this place.


----------



## Clydeusmaximus

Moe78 said:


> Um Left turns? You're an Aussie, you should be complaining about right turns
> 
> Don't get me started on Jordanians, it's a love/hate thing with me and lately it's all hate




HAHA! yes very clever


----------



## Clydeusmaximus

sdh080 said:


> Yeah, I get the point you can't turn left, maybe I'm just lucky but I've never been particularly lost.
> 
> I actually think the road system is one of the good points about this place.




Ahhh you must be from the far North of Scotland.. like deep in the highlands were there are no roads  jokes

Its really not a good system when u compare it to others in Major cities..

Sure you never get particularly lost, in that you kinda know approximately where you are and how to get back to where youre trying to get to, but you cant exactly call doing full circles sometimes around the whole suburb to get to a certain point a convenient user friendly road system.. Not to mention all the extra fuel and time you waste..

Al Barsha & JLT are 2 prime examples that spring to mind..


----------



## sdh080

Clydeusmaximus said:


> Ahhh you must be from the far North of Scotland.. like deep in the highlands were there are no roads  jokes
> 
> Its really not a good system when u compare it to others in Major cities..
> 
> Sure you never get particularly lost, in that you kinda know approximately where you are and how to get back to where youre trying to get to, but you cant exactly call doing full circles sometimes around the whole suburb to get to a certain point a convenient user friendly road system.. Not to mention all the extra fuel and time you waste..
> 
> Al Barsha & JLT are 2 prime examples that spring to mind..


I wish I was from the Highlands 

The only one I ever found frustrating was JLT when I lived there but that was the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## desertdude

For all the people complaining about no left turns here, I think its a good thing. Have you seen the standard of driving here. A person in the extreme right suddenely realises he has to take the exit and dive bombs to the right cutting across 6 lanes of traffic ! Or even worse starts to reverse in the middle of the highway.

If you had say left turns for example lets say on Shk zayed road. It would just be huge catlyst of deadly accidents. Even if someone slows down you can hear tyres screeching for the next five minutes behind you and instant hazard lights flashing everywhere. 

Not to mention if anybody did actualy was able to turn without causing a pile up he would cause a pile up on the opposite turn as 90% he would try to squeeze himself in where there is no space and get rammed at 120 by on comming traffic. 

There are a few speedy roads with U turns and they are the most dealiest and are being petitioned to be closed. 

Smaller roads all have U turns in them. Seriously having these so called left turns would be an extremely dumb idea here. Besides its only the Americans who complain about these, but then they always complain how how this place isn't like America and there arn't enough around anyways so we don't care


----------



## Elphaba

I have to agree with you desertdude. It would be a recipe for disaster. You'll remember that many of the U-turns on Al Wasl Road were closed off after a spate of accidents, some fatal. 

I really do think that we have bigger problem than no left turns. What about all those cars that are apparently sold without indicators? 
-


----------



## Clydeusmaximus

I dont think anyone is looking to put any turns on the highways, but regarding normal roads.. yeah youre right but thats the problem isnt it?... That the driving attitudes are so bad they have to make the roads basically child-safe (no left turns and inevitably no UTurns) in order to prevent deaths? If you cant drive like a normal person on a normal road you shouldnt be driving right?? 

Its not addressing the real issue its just encouraging more bad driving. They should have a mass campaign, taking away licenses and impounding cars until the driving culture in Dubai is changed, not reducing even further the already limited options we have on the roads. 

Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## desertdude

Not really I can live without a few lesser U turns, than more people needlessly dying or getting hurt. What you said about the driving is true but still it will be a long way before it changes even with the stricter regulations

And it will never be solved until the "true culprits" are above the law if you know what I mean.


----------



## Toolie

5 nights, for New Years. Anyone partying for New Years?


----------



## sean21686

Oh Jinxy that was wonderful. I missed a lot of action around here.


----------



## Frimps

:focus:

I arrive in January and my commitment is for one year, then we see what happens after that...... :confused2:


----------



## kindergartencop

*Why?*



mbg said:


> Been here 7 months and have hated 95% of every minute here. I have a 2 year commitment, have already begun counting the days.
> 
> mbg


Hi
We are just about to move as a family to uae. Can you please tell me what you hated about it so much? any inside knowledge will be a huge help.

thankslane:


----------



## Madam Mim

kindergartencop said:


> Hi
> We are just about to move as a family to uae. Can you please tell me what you hated about it so much? any inside knowledge will be a huge help.
> 
> thankslane:


The post you are referring to is over 12 months old - I think the poster has returned home. If you read all of the first page of this thread you will see what he was referring to


----------



## Rutilius

I've loved Dubai, especially since I've had the opportunity to meet people of diverse cultures and backgrounds and integrate with people I would never have even dreamed of working together.

Yet, I've made some fatal errors, especially in choosing a low cost housing in an area that has literally turned into a slum. Living there is taking a toll on my mental health, yet I cannot leave as I still have 5 months of my tenancy contract still valid and its all paid up for.

I do not think I will extend my work contract beyond this year, despite having an absolutely kick-ass job.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Rutilius said:


> I've loved Dubai, especially since I've had the opportunity to meet people of diverse cultures and backgrounds and integrate with people I would never have even dreamed of working together.
> 
> Yet, I've made some fatal errors, especially in choosing a low cost housing in an area that has literally turned into a slum. Living there is taking a toll on my mental health, yet I cannot leave as I still have 5 months of my tenancy contract still valid and its all paid up for.
> 
> I do not think I will extend my work contract beyond this year, despite having an absolutely kick-ass job.


Sorry to hear about this. That is why we recommend people who are moving here to make sure they see the area first and make sure they like it before committing. I can't imagine myself going home after work to a home that I absolutely hate, either in Dubai or anywhere else  

One question though, if you like your job why don't you just move somewhere else after your lease is expired and just move on? I'm sure that if you move somewhere else that you really like, you'll forget about the whole thing in no time


----------



## whitecap

*Uae*

We are looking forward to our life in Dubai, (although I seem to be running into the slow pace of things over there - still waiting for the offer to arrive)! 

I think it's different for us as we have also lived in CH and made a real effort to involve ourself in the expat community and made some really good friends. We expect life to be different and sometimes 'annoying'; we also ran into that in Switzerland, but I think the opportunities this move provides, both personally and career wise, far outweigh the downside of living in a different country.

The only thing I really hanker after sometimes is a bit of 'lard' in my food but I am sure I will be able to find somewhere to give me my 'fat fix'

TBH the UK has very little to offer at the moment and we both feel that if we don't return here again then that would not be a bad thing, I prefer my kids to grow up seeing a different side to the world no matter where we are and not forming a 'small town mentality' which we see all the time here.

Hopefully we will get a chance to meet some of you when....(if)  we arrive!


----------



## Fatenhappy

Elphaba said:


> Following one poster talking about short stays, I am curious to know how long people expect stay in our land of sand?
> 
> I am in my fifth year and my husband has been here seven years. It's likely that we will be here for another 10 or so.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> -


been in the ME 7 years, but as of today ... 9 weeks and 6 days .... :clap2:


----------



## stewart

Fatenhappy said:


> been in the ME 7 years, but as of today ... 9 weeks and 6 days .... :clap2:


But not counting eh mate 
12 months and i think that will see me out, been working O/S in many countries for well over 15 years now and am really missing my home country


----------



## Fatenhappy

stewart said:


> But not counting eh mate
> 12 months and i think that will see me out, been working O/S in many countries for well over 15 years now and am really missing my home country


Exactly ...


----------



## Hassli

Elphaba said:


> Following one poster talking about short stays, I am curious to know how long people expect stay in our land of sand?
> 
> I am in my fifth year and my husband has been here seven years. It's likely that we will be here for another 10 or so.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> -




I been here in UAE 4 years now. 
Me and my husband is looking forward to stay for another 6 years till we save as plan


----------



## ExpatAl

I'm out of here on Friday. 

Done two and half years and as the construction sector is still not picking up and is unlikely too for a while my present company is down sizing further. 
5 more European expats and families leaving.


----------



## DubaiATC

mbg said:


> Been here 7 months and have hated 95% of every minute here. I have a 2 year commitment, have already begun counting the days.
> 
> mbg


Wow - I am the exact opposite! I've been here for about 9 months and absolutely love it. But different strokes for different folks, right?

As for the original post question, I will be here for at least a total of 2 years (contract length) and hopefully another 2 after that, at a minimum.


----------



## DubaiATC

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> *It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision*


I know it was an old post, but . . .

That loooong list and only 2 "legitimate" complaints. This is what gives Americans (and expats in general who act similarly) a bad name, IMO. In the Middle East and complining about the "horrible lack of American sports on TV"?!?!? :confused2: Like there is an abundance of Arab channels/sports on normal American television? When in Rome . . .

I think the real root of the problem here is summed up by "It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision" 

However, I definitely sympathize with the poster about his son's ADHD condition and the lack of meds here.

I really hope that people looking to possibly move to the UAE do not see this guy's post and give it too much credit.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I can only hope that people who are moving here see posts like that so they get a little more then the rose tinted glasses outlook on dubai.


----------



## Fatenhappy

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


Fully endorse 95% of whats here + more ...

The most alarming and chronic one here that I empathise with are the draconian rules and regulations regarding prescription medicienes and also for pain relief ... the whole place is just so ridiculous believing Panadol is a be all end all and yet they are willing to hand out Voltaren in massive doses (which almost killed me thanks to the lack of trained staff and vigelence at American Hospital)

How about getting with the 22nd century and modernizing ... very few people who require medication are drug addicts (which is there over riding concern) ... 

Then again I suppose its business as usual for here .... being the biggest at whatever, dosen't make it the best ... far from it !


----------



## samfurah

was born here and will die here..................


----------



## desertdude

samfurah said:


> was born here and will die here..................


Was almost born here, but really hope I don't die here. That would just kill me if I did !


----------



## stuartmatthewson

Been here for nearly 7 years and yes my time here has had its ups and downs, and all being equal will be out of here in approximately 5 years - depending on how mine and my partners business' flourish over the coming year or so - could be as little as 3 years.

Car paid for
No sizable credit card debt
Like the part of town I live in
No longer party every night
Luckily have not been seriously ill - touch wood!!!
Enjoy what I do

But I do not see this land of sand being my final resting place - I will end up in China


----------



## CHEEKYCOUPLE

stuartmatthewson said:


> Been here for nearly 7 years and yes my time here has had its ups and downs, and all being equal will be out of here in approximately 5 years - depending on how mine and my partners business' flourish over the coming year or so - could be as little as 3 years.
> 
> Car paid for
> No sizable credit card debt
> Like the part of town I live in
> No longer party every night
> Luckily have not been seriously ill - touch wood!!!
> Enjoy what I do
> 
> But I do not see this land of sand being my final resting place - I will end up in China


..been here for 12 years.....will be out as soon as kids get to go to school or boss kicks me out


----------



## The Ace

ROLF @ cant make a left turn!


----------



## CrowdedHouse

We'll stay as long as we can given the current economic situations back home. Expat life isn't suited for everyone...I guess you give it a go, and if it's not, then you get out. But we are enjoying the life experiences we get, some are good and some are bad...that's life!

I think living here is 100% better than if we moved to the US, UK or almost every other EU country we could move to. When that changes, then we'll think about moving. For now, we are staying put!


----------



## zin

Neither love it or hate, I've learnt to accept the non-common sense stuff and avoid dealing with people who are morons where possible and that has helped with my sanity here. I am here for the tax free salary and the good weather and would never go back to London as I feel it offers less than here. 

The plan is to save some money for a few years and buy a property back home where other non-common sense stuff exists. Reading the replies here I think people expect too much on some things but then again I've not lived everywhere in the world to compare with what they are used to.


----------



## marc

3 years so far, here until I get bored.


----------



## gracie_23

pmac34 said:


> Moving out with the family in May/June and plan to stay for three years. Panicking a bit having read MBG's post, however some of the other replys have put this in context. Having been in Dubai a couple of times recently the cost of living seems OK to me, however I must add that I am currently living in Dublin Ireland - Now that is an expensive city!!
> 
> Still, looking forward to our Arabian adventure and as most replys have said we are coming out with an open mind.


Hey!!

Just reading this thread and wondering how you have settled in and how the cost of living compares to Dublin?

I am moving myself in a few weeks time, currently living in Dublin.

Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## CVDS

Elphaba said:


> Following one poster talking about short stays, I am curious to know how long people expect stay in our land of sand?
> 
> I am in my fifth year and my husband has been here seven years. It's likely that we will be here for another 10 or so.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> -


Elphaba-

This makes me happy that you are planning to stay long term in Dubai- This is my original plan to stay long term in Dubai- I've been getting nervous about these plans as my moving date is quickly approaching because I have noticed sever posts that people say they do not like Dubai...


----------



## bigbang70

I'm never going Home, I love it here. everything about this place. I do live in Al Ain though, and it's nice and green and rarely dusty like Dubai... I go home for a month in late July but other than that..This is Home for me.....


----------



## CVDS

mbg said:


> Been here 7 months and have hated 95% of every minute here. I have a 2 year commitment, have already begun counting the days.
> 
> mbg


MBG

What do you hate about it? Can You Please elaborate more for those of us planning on relocating...


----------



## CVDS

bigbang70 said:


> I'm never going Home, I love it here. everything about this place. I do live in Al Ain though, and it's nice and green and rarely dusty like Dubai... I go home for a month in late July but other than that..This is Home for me.....



This is what I like to hear

What is your favorite part of living in UAE?


----------



## Jynxgirl

MBG was pretty thorough why he and his family did not like it here. 



mbg said:


> Yes, not being able to make a left turn is a HUGE issue. It often causes you to have to continue a great distance before you can get to where you are going. Sometimes it makes it hard to even figure out how to get to the building when it's just across the street. I have gotten lost many times, due to this. Ever been to Al Nasar Leisurland? My son plays hockey there. It's a new adventure, every Monday.
> 
> As for the need to be near Americans. It is not a need to to be surrounded by Americans, it is a need to have one American to work with, or one American to hang out with. I greatly enjoy the multicultural experience. My wife is half filipino, my mother is pure (lives with us), my sister in law is half, and she is here and married to a UAE National. I love all of them, and enjoy being around them and their families. I just need to have someone who enjoys what we enjoy, to hang out with. I also enjoy the fact that my kids are going to school with several other nationalities. I think this will be very beneficial when we return, as there is a lot of prejudice in the states. I hate that about the states and don't want my kids to learn that mentality.
> 
> If you think I am off base on this, why is there a 13 page thread entitled "Any Americans" on this forum. People generally enjoy meeting new people, but in the end, people prefer to hang out with others with similar interests. It's common nature.
> 
> You will never in your life meet anyone with a more positive attitude, and warmer sense of humor than me. My wife and I actually argue over it constantly. She continually tries to talk me out of being happy, when hurdles slow us. She tends to be more negative, when i am overly positive. That said, we have just realized that we do not fit in here.
> 
> It seems to me that most of the complaints are coming from Americans, while many Europeans don't understand why we are complaining so much. There is a certain incovenience to living here, that we just don't like. And no giant building, or indoor ski mountain will outweigh that.
> 
> I think Desres made some good comments regarding the glitz wears off quickly. It's the normalcy that defines if you are happy. Jynxgirl als had some exrtemely enlightening comments. I hate litter too. The desert DOES NOT consume all! And having the pets shipped was an absolute nightmare. My daughter was crying at the airport! Why won't they just give us our dogs??????
> 
> If I could do it over again, I would come over on my own and set up shop for a few months. Take this time to endure the hardships on my own. Putting my family through this has been truly stressful on all of us, even family back home watching us endure this. The lack of access to vital medication has created the greatest strain on us. My son gained 24 pounds in two months. Thats 74# to 98# in two months. thats a 33% increase in body weight, due to the testing of different medications. His mental and physical health became a big issue.
> 
> Elphaba, i truly appreciate your comments, and I think if we ever met to be able to trade dialogue, it would be much easier to understand each other. I hope i eventually have the oppertunity to meet several people on this board. That said, you state that there are several ways to eliviate many of my complaints, and you are certainly correct. Unfortunately, many of the resolutions are an inconvenience to me and my family. The simple things here are a struggle, and that makes us unhappy.
> 
> All that said, 2 months ago we decided that this place is just not for us. Even though 250 out of our 300 vital issues have been resolved, we just feel like we gave up too much to come here. We don't hate it like we did before, we just don't like it very much. We went back home to visit over the holidays, to wipe the slate clean and get this bad taste out of our mouthes. It worked, and we have rejuvinated our attitudes. We are now taking advantage of the things we can, but still look foward to our return to the states. My son and I are currently taking up SCUBA (AL Boom, greatly enjoying it) and we have the usual list of things we want to do. Desert Safari, Tallest building tour, deep sea fishing, swim with Dolphins, etc. We will do them each once per month, until we leave. We also vow to travel to areas which are easier to get to, ,than going from the U.S.
> 
> So i promise you, if you ever meet up with me, you will not find an angry disgruntled American. i am truly happy that I am alive and have a job. I am glad for my families health (or dealing with health issues, I should say). But that said, we just gave up too much to come here and regreet the move.
> 
> mbg


and then... 



mbg said:


> Thank you and good night!
> 
> Got the word a few weeks ago from my boss that they understand my struggles and want me to come home.
> 
> got the word after i told my bosses that my two childeren (9 & 10) were molested at a local carefoure. Told them i was taking the week off to contemplate my future! The employees there thought the best option was to have to person sign a letter vowing to never do it again. Luckily, my mother in law was involved, and she created a scene worthy of the police being called. i do not know what happened to the offender, but i do not care. we are out of here in 2 months.
> 
> if you will think back to one of my earlier posts, i mentioned a friends teenage daughter was the victim of attempted abduction. when the police investigated the accounts, they asked my friend why she was wearing such a short skirt??!! Maybe because it was her school uniform!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> 
> Enough of this place!! Vivance is not available in India! i have been there three times, and have not been able to find it.
> 
> I gues i am just close minded. I guess the school guiedence coucelsor was completely exagerating about the other 9 cases of child molestation to be reported within one school, this year. That is reported cases, not cases which went un reported. and that is one school, only.
> 
> You can have this place! For those who question my open mindedness, please send me a PM, or cell #. I would be happy to have you meet my family and discuss it in person.
> 
> WTTME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> mbg


----------



## bigbang70

*favorite things*



CVDS said:


> This is what I like to hear
> 
> What is your favorite part of living in UAE?


Definitely all the different cultures and people, I mean I have no delusions there are some things here that are difficult to handle but all in all I am really enjoying my time here.. and plan on staying here till they throw me out..... I've been on a visit visa for almost 2 years and have loved every minute of it.....


----------



## Majdi

am here from 2 month and i like it and i wish to find a job to stay longer than ever


----------



## snipes

I have been here since July this year, I am with my wife and daughter, I have a good job and am fortunate to be looked after quite well by my company, I would not have moved here otherwise. My main reason for being here is to make money for myself and provide a good standard of living for my family.

I have encountered good, and not so good things in the many different countries that I have lived and worked in.

The only constant is the positive attitude I carry and a willingness to be respectful of some of the differences I encounter even when I do not understand them, and tolerant of other peoples beliefs and value systems.

I see inequality all over the world and feel blessed that I am fortunate than most but not as fortunate as some others.

There are some rules you have to abide by when being accepted as a guest into any country, so a certain level of bureaucracy will exist everywhere. I too brought a pet dog here and enjoyed the bureaucratic challenge, however 2-3 hours at the cargo centre and being well prepared with paperwork and some dirhams, I received my now expensive mongrel back into the family.

My wife is still without her visa as I have not proven well enough to the government yet that we are married, it is frustrating, but only a process....and I am sure the wheels will continue to turn until such time as it is recognized and then my wife too can enjoy driving on SZR  

I am looking forward to the next ? years ahead, I have a lot of activities planned in order to understand more about the place I am living in, and the people and the history that have made it what it is to date.

S.


----------



## readmetwice

*Here to stay*

Personally have been here for 3 years and expect to be here at least 5 more, or as long they will have me. 

I am one of the very fortunate that can choose to live anywhere in the world. Although Dubai is not without its problems, poor services and social issues - the worse of all the vast disparity in which expatriates from difference parts of the world are treated. I realize that moving and ignoring it does not help alleviate the problem so I am here to benefit as a capitalist but also do what I can to volunteer in labor camps among other influential tidbits. Having met many local and long-term expatriates that are leading actionable social change makes me see Dubai in a positive light. 

In my view, the biggest social influencing factor to keep in mind is of the drastic change the last and current generation is going through. Similar change took 30 years or more in other countries whereas it is taking less than 10 here. From windmills and camels to iPhones and fast cars in a blink of an eye. It will take time and patience, and I for one am willing to take a role in helping shape a region with much to offer the world. 

Sign me up for 10 years!


----------



## Fayebelline

mbg said:


> Yes, not being able to make a left turn is a HUGE issue. It often causes you to have to continue a great distance before you can get to where you are going. Sometimes it makes it hard to even figure out how to get to the building when it's just across the street. I have gotten lost many times, due to this. Ever been to Al Nasar Leisurland? My son plays hockey there. It's a new adventure, every Monday.
> 
> As for the need to be near Americans. It is not a need to to be surrounded by Americans, it is a need to have one American to work with, or one American to hang out with. I greatly enjoy the multicultural experience. My wife is half filipino, my mother is pure (lives with us), my sister in law is half, and she is here and married to a UAE National. I love all of them, and enjoy being around them and their families. I just need to have someone who enjoys what we enjoy, to hang out with. I also enjoy the fact that my kids are going to school with several other nationalities. I think this will be very beneficial when we return, as there is a lot of prejudice in the states. I hate that about the states and don't want my kids to learn that mentality.
> 
> If you think I am off base on this, why is there a 13 page thread entitled "Any Americans" on this forum. People generally enjoy meeting new people, but in the end, people prefer to hang out with others with similar interests. It's common nature.
> 
> You will never in your life meet anyone with a more positive attitude, and warmer sense of humor than me. My wife and I actually argue over it constantly. She continually tries to talk me out of being happy, when hurdles slow us. She tends to be more negative, when i am overly positive. That said, we have just realized that we do not fit in here.
> 
> It seems to me that most of the complaints are coming from Americans, while many Europeans don't understand why we are complaining so much. There is a certain incovenience to living here, that we just don't like. And no giant building, or indoor ski mountain will outweigh that.
> 
> I think Desres made some good comments regarding the glitz wears off quickly. It's the normalcy that defines if you are happy. Jynxgirl als had some exrtemely enlightening comments. I hate litter too. The desert DOES NOT consume all! And having the pets shipped was an absolute nightmare. My daughter was crying at the airport! Why won't they just give us our dogs??????
> 
> If I could do it over again, I would come over on my own and set up shop for a few months. Take this time to endure the hardships on my own. Putting my family through this has been truly stressful on all of us, even family back home watching us endure this. The lack of access to vital medication has created the greatest strain on us. My son gained 24 pounds in two months. Thats 74# to 98# in two months. thats a 33% increase in body weight, due to the testing of different medications. His mental and physical health became a big issue.
> 
> Elphaba, i truly appreciate your comments, and I think if we ever met to be able to trade dialogue, it would be much easier to understand each other. I hope i eventually have the oppertunity to meet several people on this board. That said, you state that there are several ways to eliviate many of my complaints, and you are certainly correct. Unfortunately, many of the resolutions are an inconvenience to me and my family. The simple things here are a struggle, and that makes us unhappy.
> 
> All that said, 2 months ago we decided that this place is just not for us. Even though 250 out of our 300 vital issues have been resolved, we just feel like we gave up too much to come here. We don't hate it like we did before, we just don't like it very much. We went back home to visit over the holidays, to wipe the slate clean and get this bad taste out of our mouthes. It worked, and we have rejuvinated our attitudes. We are now taking advantage of the things we can, but still look foward to our return to the states. My son and I are currently taking up SCUBA (AL Boom, greatly enjoying it) and we have the usual list of things we want to do. Desert Safari, Tallest building tour, deep sea fishing, swim with Dolphins, etc. We will do them each once per month, until we leave. We also vow to travel to areas which are easier to get to, ,than going from the U.S.
> 
> So i promise you, if you ever meet up with me, you will not find an angry disgruntled American. i am truly happy that I am alive and have a job. I am glad for my families health (or dealing with health issues, I should say). But that said, we just gave up too much to come here and regreet the move.
> 
> mbg


Hi MBG,

Im just wondering if any of the meds needed are available in Beirut? My Doctor at the hospital is the only person who can prescribe me my contra-ban drugs...he actually advised me that we could buy them for exceedingly less there than via the hospital. Maybe you can ask at next appointment. We havent tried yet as Im still working out what effect this could have if driving over the borders coz surely we couldnt fly these drugs through?!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Fayebelline said:


> Hi MBG,
> 
> Im just wondering if any of the meds needed are available in Beirut? My Doctor at the hospital is the only person who can prescribe me my contra-ban drugs...he actually advised me that we could buy them for exceedingly less there than via the hospital. Maybe you can ask at next appointment. We havent tried yet as Im still working out what effect this could have if driving over the borders coz surely we couldnt fly these drugs through?!


Is very strange that a doctor would give you such advice, he surely knows these types of meds can not be brought to Dubai without the proper documentation, and if you are caught without the papers you can get into a lot of trouble.


----------



## Fayebelline

dizzyizzy said:


> Is very strange that a doctor would give you such advice, he surely knows these types of meds can not be brought to Dubai without the proper documentation, and if you are caught without the papers you can get into a lot of trouble.


Well thats what I was presuming DI. He is a neurologist and the only person who can prescribe for me, my monthly prescription is aed450, if I have to see him then its an extra aed600. We have not been here that long and so do not have an awful lot of spare cash...hence the subject came up when I said I couldnt afford to see him very often!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Fayebelline said:


> Well thats what I was presuming DI. He is a neurologist and the only person who can prescribe for me, my monthly prescription is aed450, if I have to see him then its an extra aed600. We have not been here that long and so do not have an awful lot of spare cash...hence the subject came up when I said I couldnt afford to see him very often!


Yes unfortunately those types of meds are quite expensive here, gotta see the doctor to get a prescription, and on top of that normally you won't get either them reimbursed by medical insurance  I can understand getting them overseas can be a tempting option but is also a risky one.


----------



## ariee

Hi Elhaba,

I am planning to move in Dubai, have recently interviewed for jobs, they offer me 14.000dhs.

which were divided into :

8.000 for basic salary
6.000 for allowances.

is it enough for me and my family ( wife & daughter 3yo )
where is the affordable place for us to possibly stay?

thank you for your help


----------



## dizzyizzy

aarie, please re post your question on the appropriate thread (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html)


----------



## ibkiss

Elphaba said:


> Following one poster talking about short stays, I am curious to know how long people expect stay in our land of sand?
> 
> I am in my fifth year and my husband has been here seven years. It's likely that we will be here for another 10 or so.
> 
> How about you?
> 
> -


I'm 'fixed' here for another 30 or so years !!!


----------



## beeniesmiles

i'm not going anywhere anytime soon......sunshine all year round? yes please!


----------



## IQ2012

Hi all

Have read the thread with interest being a newbie expat in Dubai. I am on a high, all very much an adventure at the mo. But realising that it isn't all paradise here with snake of poor services, red tape, crazy drivers etc lurking in the garden of eden. Of course not forgetting the biggest issue of lack of labour/employment rights for those less fortunate than us.

Coming from UK, it isn't all rosy there either. Each country has its issues and problems and form what I gather as a newbie I will have a couple of months of 'wtf' and being a bit down. Apparently once I get through that stage then majority of people are here for the long run.

Will probably be back when it is 40c plus saying 'i wanna go home' so watch this space lol


----------



## Eng.Khaled

You are right, but still I want to feel real snow and healing rain :rain:


beeniesmiles said:


> i'm not going anywhere anytime soon......sunshine all year round? yes please!


----------



## ccr

Eng.Khaled said:


> You are right, but still I want to feel real snow and healing rain :rain:


And that's what ski vacations are for ?  Also, do like us and go to SkiDubai on week-ends.

Heavy rain is a little tougher, but a week-long trip to Far East will guaranty some pouring rain too.


----------



## Eng.Khaled

It was snowing the whole last week in Jordan. I miss that atmo... I remember in school days we used to pray for snow so we don't go to school 

Rain in the far east is boring... it rains there like it will never stop!





ccr said:


> And that's what ski vacations are for ?  Also, do like us and go to SkiDubai on week-ends.
> 
> Heavy rain is a little tougher, but a week-long trip to Far East will guaranty some pouring rain too.


----------



## Guest

Jynxgirl said:


> Good for you!!! Its now been over five months...
> 
> Still just as frustrated with going to find anything and the no left turns. The other day trying to find a kitty tower and six hours later, coming home and just ordering one from the states. I gave up.
> 
> The trash everywhere I go still bothers me just the same.
> 
> The beach is great, as long as I go to run and put headphones on and dont bother to notice being stared at (I never go now). Going to swim without someone with me is a no go. 3x's, each time being bothered by men who come and sit there down like ten feet from me. And then make noises. UGGGHHH.
> 
> Obviously, still not used to being stared at or followed around. I dont go anywhere alone unless I absolutely have to. Has almost got to the point where I think wearing that cover would be better then being a prisoner. I have altered my life because I feel so uncomfortable with being stared at by men and the attention so what is the difference in giving in?? I have given it a lot of thought. I can now see how women can be manipulated into thinking that is acceptable to wear that thing.
> 
> The cell phone monopoly and the outrageous amounts that I spend on it....
> 
> Lack of other Americans. I have one friend who mauled me at the mall when he found out I was american is the only american I have stumbled across besides those I work with. Brtts seem to say ah, you just have to be ok with diversity but they seem to go to the bars and hang out all the time, just as back home. They are surrounded by their people, doing things they do at home. As a british acquaintance said to me, this is little britland. I enjoy my friends who are not from america but its always formalities and just completely odd and different and I feel I must stay on my toes to make sure I am being polite and politically correct (non uk people).
> 
> Having odd days off prob doesnt help and that isnt Dubai's fault. I dont get to go with people fishing or diving or camping or swimming in fujeirah, all the outdoorsy stuff that I enjoy doing. Everything I do, I pretty much do alone. And as I dont want to do much alone due to the above, it isnt alot.
> 
> Discovery Garden still is awful  Still have a leaking ceiling and the AC is still freezing and I have no idea how to change it. Everyone who comes over and messes with the ac ends up telling me to just switch it off when its cold, as no one can figure it out.
> 
> Driving is still terrible. The fact that they make so many other countries spend so much money for driving lessons (racism at its finest in my opinion) doesnt seem to help at all. Just this morning when I was driving back from abu dhabi there was a HUGE accident with choppers on the ground and bodies all over.  I have never seen dead bodies on the ground in the usa while driving. Have now here a number of times.
> 
> Going to hit balls (havent bothered to go play a round) is expensive. No cheap driving ranges.
> 
> Getting animals into Dubai a mess. When someone says 800 Dirham when researched and was told that leg would be 400, what is a girl to do?? I knew it was going directly into his own pockets but ?? Pay the money and get my dang cats. The 90 dirham storage fee because it took me four hours to get thru their paperwork mess that had me walking all over... pretty much made sure that experience was as sour as it could possibly be. The importer fees are CRIMINAL.
> 
> TV is still terrible. I love going to work where they have special channels
> 
> My marine society is a bright spot. I LOVE all my marine family and friends but going to their homes is a bit sad. They have the wrong passport and therefore make a 1/3 of what a westerner makes. And thus live in a very very different area then I am in. And I think this is the ghetto. But then they say its better then home. I have upgraded it to middle class ghetto.
> 
> The workers still are outside cutting the grass with rather large scissors but not big enough to be shears looking things. The horrors about the labor workers living conditions and how they are treated just makes me sad.
> 
> The cost of clothing is absolutely crazy.
> 
> I dont think I will ever understand how the rest of the world, even though they seem to dislike us so much, have american crap everywhere. And I do mean crap of america.
> 
> The morals of this place are a bit different to say the least. Maybe I am just too old fashioned. But women seem to go to the bars to get a shag just the same as what the men are going to the bars to do. And very openness about it. Have been told a few times I need to get over my american morals and just let loose and have fun. Umm... no, nope.
> 
> Drinking seems to be a hobby here. And not a good one. Even the muslims are drunk at the bars.
> 
> I hear so much talk about the usa's lack of culture. The brits seem to have a complex with it.
> 
> Have gotten to experience lots of different types of foods here. Indian chinese, indian mexican, indian american, indian?? whatever (you get the picture, its not just indians, sometimes paki/filipino/etc). It always is kind of not right. Except for going to the big expensive places with chefs. Absolutly miss authentic food that is cooked by chinese at a chinese restaurant, by germans at a german restaurant, by mexicans at a mexican restaurant, by italians at an italian, etc. I cant wait to go home for to go to personal owned restaurants ran by familes who take pride in their business, as its their own.
> 
> The absolute happiest part of my time here is when I look at my 'bills' and see them shrinking and shrinking.
> 
> The very best part of this place? That this place has made me appreciate being American more then I ever thought it would have. America truly is a place where one can come, work hard, and make a life for ones self and family, for generations to come.


Dunno why I just get the feeling that you have somewhat of a skewed vision of Dubai....i was born and raised here, originally lebanese, lived in canada for 4 years of my life

at parts of this i know what you mean and understand where you're coming from but at other times i just feel that maybe you don't know everything behind the reason for what is going on..........i'm not saying the reason justifies it but its just a reason (if that makes any sense)

Would love to get together and talk about this some more if you'd like  I'm always up for a discussion about dubai with other expats and even locals!


----------



## Badfish

I've set a mental deadline for two years, but who knows, I could end up staying longer. Being in the prime of my life I'm really not prepared to compromise by "getting by" in a sexist, misogynistic, racist, totalitarian society with no concept of free speech, particularly if it challenges their "Islamic" values. 

I'll take my internet without restrictions on which websites I can and cannot visit, my porn and drugs and run off to Canada or something, thank you very much.


----------



## Jynxgirl

M0K11 said:


> Dunno why I just get the feeling that you have somewhat of a skewed vision of Dubai....i was born and raised here, originally lebanese, lived in canada for 4 years of my life
> 
> at parts of this i know what you mean and understand where you're coming from but at other times i just feel that maybe you don't know everything behind the reason for what is going on..........i'm not saying the reason justifies it but its just a reason (if that makes any sense)
> 
> Would love to get together and talk about this some more if you'd like  I'm always up for a discussion about dubai with other expats and even locals!


It is skewed. That is my take on life in Dubai, with my life in dubai. :confused2: Course it is skewed. I 'get' Dubai. I just dont like it. You can pm if you like, but you're not going to change my mind on Dubai. It really just isnt for everyone.


----------



## Guest

Badfish said:


> I've set a mental deadline for two years, but who knows, I could end up staying longer. Being in the prime of my life I'm really not prepared to compromise by "getting by" in a sexist, misogynistic, racist, totalitarian society with no concept of free speech, particularly if it challenges their "Islamic" values.
> 
> I'll take my internet without restrictions on which websites I can and cannot visit, my porn and drugs and run off to Canada or something, thank you very much.


whooaaaaaaaaaa..........chiiiiiiiiiill  you really got it all wrong!


----------



## Guest

Jynxgirl said:


> It is skewed. That is my take on life in Dubai, with my life in dubai. :confused2: Course it is skewed. I 'get' Dubai. I just dont like it. You can pm if you like, but you're not going to change my mind on Dubai. It really just isnt for everyone.


I'm not trying to change your mind.....just trying to get you to be less judgmental  not like the US or its population doesn't have any downsides and some of them are worse than what we have here!


----------



## Badfish

M0K11 said:


> whooaaaaaaaaaa..........chiiiiiiiiiill  you really got it all wrong!


Pfft, I doubt that.


----------



## Guest

Badfish said:


> Pfft, I doubt that.


Its not all perfect sure.......no place is perfect but all I know is that the US isn't any better :boxing:


----------



## vantage

4 months.

5 years minimum is the plan.

As someone once said though, and i paraphrase horribly because i cannot remember it, the only certainty of a plan is that it will change the moment it starts.


----------



## Badfish

M0K11 said:


> Its not all perfect sure.......no place is perfect but all I know is that the US isn't any better :boxing:


The US definitely has it's shortcomings but it's worthwhile to notice that at least there you have the freedom to openly dissent and try to bring changes. This is especially important on issues of sexuality and religion and just general human expression which NO government has any business sticking it's nose in.









You would disagree, I imagine it's not too difficult for men to fit in with a patriarchal society. :tongue1:


----------



## Guest

Badfish said:


> The US definitely has it's shortcomings but it's worthwhile to notice that at least there you have the freedom to openly dissent and try to bring changes. This is especially important on issues of sexuality and religion and just general human expression which NO government has any business sticking it's nose in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would disagree, I imagine it's not too difficult for men to fit in with a patriarchal society. :tongue1:


Looooool, you have the freedom, sure  you sound so naive its sad.......but everyone is entitled to their own opinion and if you really, truly believe in what you say then bravo :clap2: and i dont mean that sarcastically

Yes i do disagree but there is reason behind my disagreement  and you calling here a patriarchal society just proves that you still don't know this place or its culture or its religion


----------



## Badfish

M0K11 said:


> Looooool, you have the freedom, sure  you sound so naive its sad.......but everyone is entitled to their own opinion and if you really, truly believe in what you say then bravo :clap2: and i dont mean that sarcastically
> 
> Yes i do disagree but there is reason behind my disagreement  and you calling here a patriarchal society just proves that you still don't know this place or its culture or its religion


What's the reason behind your disagreement? 

I do also want to point out that some of the things that really got on my nerves may have been exclusive to Sharjah as it's a bit stricter than say, Dubai. Like women not being allowed, by law, to work out in a gym at the same time as men. Other than that, unmarried men and women not being allowed to live together. Homosexuality is punishable by law, why? What business is it of the government's what someone chooses to do in the privacy of their own bedrooms and then punish them for it? Ummmmm, premarital sex. Again, nobody's business yet it carries heavy consequences. I can't visit certain websites because they challenge Islam, obviously can't watch porn. And don't even get me started on the racism, I think we can all agree that I'm not imagining that. 

Maybe I just don't take some of these things as lightly as others. They're just so basic.

And as far as religion goes, I was born into Islam so I think I can say with some confidence that I'm pretty familiar with it.


----------



## Guest

Badfish said:


> What's the reason behind your disagreement?
> 
> I do also want to point out that some of the things that really got on my nerves may have been exclusive to Sharjah as it's a bit stricter than say, Dubai. Like women not being allowed, by law, to work out in a gym at the same time as men. Other than that, unmarried men and women not being allowed to live together. Homosexuality is punishable by law, why? What business is it of the government's what someone chooses to do in the privacy of their own bedrooms and then punish them for it? Ummmmm, premarital sex. Again, nobody's business yet it carries heavy consequences. I can't visit certain websites because they challenge Islam, obviously can't watch porn. And don't even get me started on the racism, I think we can all agree that I'm not imagining that.
> 
> Maybe I just don't take some of these things as lightly as others. They're just so basic.


Sharjah is incomparable to Dubai. I (a dubai resident) hate sharjah! I wanted to tell you when we got together for a drink...find somewhere else to live if possible 

Gyms in dubai: you have 2 options, mixed and women only (just incase a veiled woman likes to work out and doesnt like stares).

Unmarried men and women: can sleep together and live together, no big deal....just dont flaunt it! keep your "affection and love" to yourself and in private......no making out in public or hugging it out or what not and out of respect ppl shouldnt do that even if they had the freedom to  and i'm speaking out of experience so i know what i'm talking about 

Homosexuality: that **** should be banned in all parts of the world (personal opinion).......punishment is simply being kicked out of the country and not allowed to return, which is reasonable considering they dont want them here.


heres a longer discussion to this but i'm leaving home now so i'll tell you bout it later when i see you.....if you still want to  dont forget to let me know when you're back!


----------



## Badfish

M0K11 said:


> Sharjah is incomparable to Dubai. I (a dubai resident) hate sharjah! I wanted to tell you when we got together for a drink...find somewhere else to live if possible
> 
> Gyms in dubai: you have 2 options, mixed and women only (just incase a veiled woman likes to work out and doesnt like stares).
> 
> Unmarried men and women: can sleep together and live together, no big deal....just dont flaunt it! keep your "affection and love" to yourself and in private......no making out in public or hugging it out or what not and out of respect ppl shouldnt do that even if they had the freedom to  and i'm speaking out of experience so i know what i'm talking about
> 
> Homosexuality: that **** should be banned in all parts of the world (personal opinion).......punishment is simply being kicked out of the country and not allowed to return, which is reasonable considering they dont want them here.
> 
> 
> heres a longer discussion to this but i'm leaving home now so i'll tell you bout it later when i see you.....if you still want to  dont forget to let me know when you're back!


Believe me, I wasn't even open to considering Sharjah but things just unfolded in such a way that we might start out here and move up a year or two down the line. The gym thing, well I guess that issue is exclusive to Sharjah. Women living in Dubai are luckier. 

But I would hate to have to sneak around and live in fear that I might piss off my neighbor enough that they might go and tell the authorities that I'm living with a guy and probably having sex. That's double the punishment. I probably won't be living with anybody but I really can't compromise with sex.  I don't even know how I'm gonna go about getting some form of birth control and regular check ups. Maybe look for a western doc? 

We definitely differ on homosexuality, lol. I say live and let live. They're people, too. 

Of course we can still get together, I'm totally open to discussion. You'll definitely be hearing from me.


----------



## blazeaway

mbg said:


> Don't like:
> 
> No addresses, takes 3 tries (and half a day) to find a place.
> Television is horrible, no DVR, limited Hi Def, Very few TV shows
> Horrible lack of American sports on TV
> Too hot in Summer
> Hard to understand anyone, and hard for them to understand me
> Can't find numerous American foods and products (or if do, incredibly overpriced).
> Restaurants are entirely overated and overpriced
> Cost of living is too high
> My job sucks.
> Not one single American in my office, which is filled with backstabbing people (amazingly all from the same home country). I have zero social interaction at job.
> Job is nowhere near what they promissed me
> Can't make a left turn
> We have absolutely no social life, no Americans live near us.
> Our kids are miserable and get to have friends over only after days of planning and then it's hit and miss. They are socially starved.
> The red tape involving anything here is miserable (took 12 weeks to get family , Visas, and that was with someone with my company helping me!!)
> Took 7 weeks before I even gained security clearance to get to my own office
> Can't buy alcohal (legaly!) and drinks are rediculously expensive
> Can't make a left turn, anywhere
> My son's ADHD medication is not allowed here. We have him on a backup medicine which is not performing very well. His mental health is a serious issue.
> He went from honor roll student to flunkinig out.
> Surrounded by sand and new construction, no place for kids to play without driving several miles to get there.
> Parking is horrible
> Driving is a nightmare
> A co-workers daughter was kidnapped at school, this terrifies me.
> Can't get several items i would like to have
> Mail system is rediculously slow and unreliable
> I hate having to go to a giant mall for nearly everything
> Hate being woken up at 5am by loud speakers
> Mother in law moved in with us (not Dubai's fault, but man that sucks).
> Everything has been a giant struggle.
> 
> It's bad enough when you and the wife know you made a bad decision, but when the kids are constantly crying and asking when we can move home, it really wears on you. The list above is but a tiny drop in the bucket compared to everything else i could add.
> 
> My sister in law has been here for 25 years and she has told me that she has never heard of anyone having 1/100th as much problems, as anyone else, moving here.
> 
> By the 4th month, we had developed such a bad taste in our mouths, and a bad attitude, that there is nothing which could make us enjoy being here. Call it being spiteful, but it was a bad decision for us to come here.
> 
> That said, the Medical care here is absolutely first rate. The service (when someone understands you) is also top notch. I will also admit there are several things which don't cost an arm and a leg, which you can't do elsewhere in ther world. Unfortunately though, you can't make every day a new adventure and the depression of the normal daily routine is putting great stress on my family.
> 
> Bottom line, we gave up way too much to come here and be miserable.
> 
> Sorry, but you asked.
> 
> mbg


you could mix with us Brits, some off us even like American sports (NHL)

ps medical seems great, media-centre on same floor as my office, get seen by about 6 staff at same time, no waiting and very good care


----------



## Guest

Badfish said:


> Believe me, I wasn't even open to considering Sharjah but things just unfolded in such a way that we might start out here and move up a year or two down the line. The gym thing, well I guess that issue is exclusive to Sharjah. Women living in Dubai are luckier.
> 
> But I would hate to have to sneak around and live in fear that I might piss off my neighbor enough that they might go and tell the authorities that I'm living with a guy and probably having sex. That's double the punishment. I probably won't be living with anybody but I really can't compromise with sex.  I don't even know how I'm gonna go about getting some form of birth control and regular check ups. Maybe look for a western doc?
> 
> We definitely differ on homosexuality, lol. I say live and let live. They're people, too.
> 
> Of course we can still get together, I'm totally open to discussion. You'll definitely be hearing from me.



well hopefully you'll be relocating in dubai soon  maybe next to me.....or even with me?!? 

no one said anything about sneaking around....in my case for example, all my neighbors are western (some single and some couples) and i've brought up many friends that are girls and had them over for different time lapses, no one has said anything to me so far and no one has called the authorities  and even if you happen to have arab neighbors they wont call the cops simply because.....unless you're really loud during sex  or if (like i previously stated) you show affection in public areas of your building/compound.

birth control is no big deal  i can ask some of my friends where they get it but im guessing any pharmacy will do.....i can help you with that no worries. but theres condoms everywhere, why the birth control? unless you're practicing unprotected 

regarding regular check ups i wouldnt know but i dont think its needed (since you're popping birth control and using a condom) but in case it is needed its no big deal the only problem you'll have is if the tests come back positive for STDs or pregnancy....otherwise you dont need to worry

loool....we'll just agree to disagree 

Great!  i'll send you a private msg with my name and number


----------



## titirangi

Our family left UAE ~12mo ago, absolutely stoked to be back home in New Zealand. 

We miss the travel and the winter desert (AUH and Oman). We don't miss all the other stuff (see Jynx's email) and most of all we feel much more secure as a family with girls entering their teens.


----------



## Guest

titirangi said:


> Our family left UAE ~12mo ago, absolutely stoked to be back home in New Zealand.
> 
> We miss the travel and the winter desert (AUH and Oman). We don't miss all the other stuff (see Jynx's email) and most of all we feel much more secure as a family with girls entering their teens.


Its so weird that you feel safer with teen girls over there! :confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## tinks_87

I moved out here in March 2011 with the intention of just seeing how long i last, i didn't put a time scale on things. However i am now planning on leaving in May next year. There is a lot i love about Dubai but an equal amount that i hate! 

Moving here has shown me that no where in the world is perfect...and home is most definitely where the heart is!


----------



## Canuck_Sens

I can relate to that, but I feel that despite ones heart may be in some places, it means nothing without friends or family to share. I was reading recently that Canadians tend to reset their friendships every 6 years because they move quite a lot during their life span.

This is so true reminds me of my life ...it kindah also sucks to keep moving after awhile like you get fed up...but with good friends it is fine. The problem in places like the UAE is that the good friends you make will move...I had people telling me ...listen I think I am leaving all ppl I knew are gone....


----------



## Guest

Canuck_Sens said:


> I can relate to that, but I feel that despite ones heart may be in some places, it means nothing without friends or family to share. I was reading recently that Canadians tend to reset their friendships every 6 years because they move quite a lot during their life span.
> 
> This is so true reminds me of my life ...it kindah also sucks to keep moving after awhile like you get fed up...but with good friends it is fine. The problem in places like the UAE is that the good friends you make will move...I had people telling me ...listen I think I am leaving all ppl I knew are gone....



You're right about ppl moving and its unfortunate......but that's what this place is, somewhere to make a couple of bucks and add up into your savings to retire happy and relaxed and ensure your kids future

But there are also many that will come and settle down here. My parents came here and i was born here and we're still here....even some friends i had left to finish their studies abroad and now their back for job opportunities. Not everyone leaves and even those who do, some of them tend to come back


----------



## Windsweptdragon

I came with the intention of staying for two years, I think I'll probably stick to that, so D-day will be in March 2013. I love a lot about Dubai, but equally loathe a lot too. 

I very much doubt I'll move back home though, would love to go further east first and experience more that the world has to offer while I still can.


----------



## Guest

Windsweptdragon said:


> I came with the intention of staying for two years, I think I'll probably stick to that, so D-day will be in March 2013. I love a lot about Dubai, but equally loathe a lot too.
> 
> I very much doubt I'll move back home though, would love to go further east first and experience more that the world has to offer while I still can.



Sounds very nice. Are you here on your own? What do you do?


----------



## blazeaway

Well I'm looking to stay 3-5 years, so far so OK but not yet settled in villa or apartment so it's still a bit like a working holiday.


----------



## toneson

Ditto lol


----------



## toneson

vantage said:


> 4 months.
> 
> 5 years minimum is the plan.
> 
> As someone once said though, and i paraphrase horribly because i cannot remember it, the only certainty of a plan is that it will change the moment it starts.


And there was me hoping you were going to quote the A-Team. 

[ditto btw]


----------



## vantage

toneson said:


> And there was me hoping you were going to quote the A-Team.
> 
> [ditto btw]


Col. John 'Hannibal' Smith: I believe that no matter how random things may appear, there's still a plan.


----------



## toneson

vantage said:


> Col. John 'Hannibal' Smith: I believe that no matter how random things may appear, there's still a plan.


Now that's what i'm talking about!


----------



## M3red

The grass is always greener... Been here a few weeks, hopefully a few years, enjoying very much so far.


----------



## Guest

M3red said:


> The grass is always greener... Been here a few weeks, hopefully a few years, enjoying very much so far.


welcome! you here on your own or you got family? you know anybody already here?


----------



## Windsweptdragon

M0K11 said:


> Sounds very nice. Are you here on your own? What do you do?


I came here on my own, but am not on my own anymore. That'll influence the decision about when I am able to leave. 

I'm an engineer, work at an international company so options for other places is quite good. They don't have an office in Singapore though, which is where I really fancy next. Hong Kong is an option though, met a few people from there while I've been here. From what they've said I'm sure that's somewhere I could get on with.


----------



## Guest

Windsweptdragon said:


> I came here on my own, but am not on my own anymore. That'll influence the decision about when I am able to leave.
> 
> I'm an engineer, work at an international company so options for other places is quite good. They don't have an office in Singapore though, which is where I really fancy next. Hong Kong is an option though, met a few people from there while I've been here. From what they've said I'm sure that's somewhere I could get on with.



I see.....well enjoy here while you can  Singapore is nice and Honk Kong isn't too bad either


----------



## M3red

M0K11 said:


> welcome! you here on your own or you got family? you know anybody already here?


Don't know many people but here with my wife, easy settling in from the uk, you can get everything here and the weather is great. Not sure about 120 pounds for sushi and 2 drinks each but hey ho!


----------



## Guest

M3red said:


> Don't know many people but here with my wife, easy settling in from the uk, you can get everything here and the weather is great. Not sure about 120 pounds for sushi and 2 drinks each but hey ho!



Lool, well its good to hear its goin well so far! Does the Mrs. work or stay at home mom? Hows she finding Dubai so far?


----------



## aydinz

Been here for 15 years and I expect to stay even though my Canadian Citizenship program requires me to make a landing in Canada.


----------



## Guest

aydinz said:


> Been here for 15 years and I expect to stay even though my Canadian Citizenship program requires me to make a landing in Canada.



And why don't you?


----------



## aydinz

M0K11 said:


> And why don't you?


Nothing against Canada, I actually like the peace. The problem is that migrating to Canada is going to create a major hole in the family... with businesses in UAE and in Iran, living so far apart is going to be too difficult.


----------



## Guest

aydinz said:


> Nothing against Canada, I actually like the peace. The problem is that migrating to Canada is going to create a major hole in the family... with businesses in UAE and in Iran, living so far apart is going to be too difficult.



I know exactly what you mean...it gets confusing regarding what to do sometimes :confused2:


----------



## yachtcharter

I really want to live in Dubai. I have seen pictures and video of Dubai, and im fond of it. Soon im visiting Dubai, And i think i will be staying there for long. is it a great city to live in for long? i really want to live there. as i have read that you lived there for so long so i want suggestions for it that its a better choice to permanently shift to Dubai?


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

I have been here for 2 years (dreadful) and looking to anothet couple of years. Hopefully that will be the end of it. I'm glad after reading the comments since now I know that I am not the only one. While I like the place I can't stand some people. The back stabbing lobbyist you find at every turn. The fact that its not your talent that gets you ahead. Its the colour of your skin, passport Or even the bra size. Above all its not a permanent thing. You will never truly belong. And people here really don't know how to speak english or anyother language for that matter. Except head wobbling ;-) 
Forgot to add one thing. Why the hell is every south-asian expat from some damn village?


----------



## blazeaway

ChrisJAnderson said:


> I have been here for 2 years (dreadful) and looking to anothet couple of years. Hopefully that will be the end of it. I'm glad after reading the comments since now I know that I am not the only one. While I like the place I can't stand some people. The back stabbing lobbyist you find at every turn. The fact that its not your talent that gets you ahead. Its the colour of your skin, passport Or even the bra size. Above all its not a permanent thing. You will never truly belong. And people here really don't know how to speak english or anyother language for that matter. Except head wobbling ;-)
> Forgot to add one thing. Why the hell is every south-asian expat from some damn village?


I'd go back next week If I could


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

blazeaway said:


> I'd go back next week If I could


Same here. But need another year of experience to apply for immigration. Till then, I'm stuck here.


----------



## ccr

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Why the hell is every south-asian expat from some damn village?


The same reason someone from Pakistan with the name "Chris J Anderson"...


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

ccr said:


> The same reason someone from Pakistan with the name "Chris J Anderson"...


Are you trying to be funny or cute? ;-) but I got my answer. The people who make decisions here dont know hell about south asia hence they hire the ones who come the cheapest.
By the way it is a pseudonym I use based on my favourite chris pine, rda and homer j simpson. As homer says, the "j" stands for "jay".
Also despite of your assertion my yankee friend, not all of us Pakis are fanatic village idiots . I have never even been to a village in my life.


----------



## ExArab

ChrisJAnderson said:


> Are you trying to be funny or cute? ;-) but I got my answer. The people who make decisions here dont know hell about south asia hence they hire the ones who come the cheapest.
> By the way it is a pseudonym I use based on my favourite chris pine, rda and homer j simpson. As homer says, the "j" stands for "jay".
> Also despite of your assertion my yankee friend, not all of us Pakis are fanatic village idiots . I have never even been to a village in my life.


I am glad all that is cleared up . Apparently being from a village in Pakistan is bad. The guy who tried to blow a car in New York city was from a city in Pakistan. Not sure what you are trying to prove by putting down people from your country.

Anyways, just to clarify further, within the US, the term "Yankee" implies that a person is from the North East or more specifically from New England. Since you don't know where ccr is from, your implication that he is a Yankee could be wrong.


----------



## Chocoholic

I'll stay until I get bored or forced out.


----------



## yachtcharter

Guys! why are u both making arguments about other countries citizen? I think getting stick to the post will be a good option to both of you  isn't it? and plz help me out too, i will be grateful to you both


----------



## Midlifer

Depends on when my employer decides to give me my full salary. At this point I'm several thousand in the hole and can't afford to stay much longer. To be honest thought about jumping on a plane several times this week, and I just got here 2 months ago.


----------



## Roadworrier

My wife is giving it two years and my letter of assignment gives me up to two years here with further engagement to be decided then. My home office in Virginia is assuming I will be back in late 2014 and so they've kept my office intact and said otherwise they will store my things (books, misc.) rather than ship them. So while you meet people who come here for 6 months and have now stayed 17 years (InterNations members are a good example), I would have to get a damn good offer either from my current employer or a competitor for us to stay on here beyond the 2 year mark. And I am sure they will even revisit prior to the 1 year mark if they think they need me more back home.


----------



## ChrisJAnderson

ExArab said:


> I am glad all that is cleared up . Apparently being from a village in Pakistan is bad. The guy who tried to blow a car in New York city was from a city in Pakistan. Not sure what you are trying to prove by putting down people from your country.
> 
> Anyways, just to clarify further, within the US, the term "Yankee" implies that a person is from the North East or more specifically from New England. Since you don't know where ccr is from, your implication that he is a Yankee could be wrong.


I am not putting down people from my country. My point is that even though you come from south asia, they'll lobby against you just because you aren't from their village. Plus half of them have have unaccredited education or fake degrees but the people calling the shots here have no idea. You'll find a so-called higly qualified person with an iq of a goat. That is just my experience. Obviously I could be wrong. But I said what I experienced here.
And....I know the meaning of the word "yankee". It can be used to refer to anybody from the States and I meant no offence ccr. But if you find it offensive, even though its not, Im sorry. He didnt know where I was from in Pakistan. I just pointed out that assertions can be wrong.

P.S Are you talking about the fed reserve guy?


----------



## sinners55

I'm not sure how long I will stay here. At the moment I can't imagine leaving, but I'm sure that will change. As long as I am enjoying it I will stay. Even if I do leave I don't think I will go far as I love the middle east, maybe Qatar next - but I'd like to be there nearer when they are hosting the world cup in 2020


----------



## Jamess.

I wish to stay 5 more year in DUBAI.Its a great experience I love DUBAI.Its were dreams come true.


----------



## lxinuk

As long as possible......definitely 2 yrs, for oldest to finish GCSE, would love 4 more years (to get 2nd son through GCSEs) would be over the moon to do 6 more years to get daughter through hers!!!


----------



## yachtcharter

I think its great to live in Dubai. Dubai is a place of luxury seriously. i love to stay here in DUBAI. I think you should stay here.


----------



## rabid tomato

As long as needed. As a Filipino, we are left with little or no options but to work and live away from home to give a better life to those we left back home. I wrote below recently while on the way back to Dubai after my short visit home - and I know that my story is the story of millions of other Filipinos - last count, 10 million of us living or working outside the Philippines - 10 percent of the population - the greatest diaspora on earth 

==================================================================

FULL CIRCLE

When I was barely a year old, my father packed his bags and half-heartedly went overseas to work so he can provide for his new family. It was a hard time back then in the Philippines, the old government is crumbling and the economy was in shambles. Leaving then must have been the hardest and yet the easiest decision that my father took - to leave his wife and son behind so he can provide a better future for them.

Two more kids later and 7 years after, my mom did the same thing. I will never forget that afternoon when she left. I was sitting on an old rocking chair at the balcony of my grandparents' old home. She said goodbye and I waved at her while she hopped on a tricycle. I never knew that it will be the last time I will see her for the longest time. Days later, my grandmother told me that she had to go for the same reason that my father left.

At first, I never understood why they had to go. In my perfect little world, I thought that as long as we have a small little home and simple food on the table, then nobody has to leave and we can still be happy. But while I was growing up and after thousands of letters between me and my parents, I started understanding the reasons why they had to leave. I realized that life isn't that simple, that a small little home and simple food on the table are not enough. The world is more complex that I imagined it to be...

While I am writing this, I am 40,000 feet up in the air en route to Dubai where I have been living and working for the last 4 years. Yes, I too, have left my country for the same reason that my parents left years ago, to be able to provide a better life to the ones I have left behind. Yesterday, my mom hailed a cab that will drop me at the airport. I will never forget this afternoon. My mom hugged me while she was crying, I hopped inside the cab and said my goodbyes. There she was at the side of the street waving goodbye, and while she slowly disappears from the throngs of cars I suddenly realized, it was the exact same situation 20 years ago but this time, I was the one leaving somebody behind. It has come FULL CIRCLE.


----------



## ipshi

rabid tomato said:


> FULL CIRCLE
> It has come FULL CIRCLE.


That was so so very well written. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## ZeeKhan

rabid tomato said:


> As long as needed. As a Filipino, we are left with little or no options but to work and live away from home to give a better life to those we left back home. I wrote below recently while on the way back to Dubai after my short visit home - and I know that my story is the story of millions of other Filipinos - last count, 10 million of us living or working outside the Philippines - 10 percent of the population - the greatest diaspora on earth
> 
> ==================================================================
> 
> FULL CIRCLE
> 
> When I was barely a year old, my father packed his bags and half-heartedly went overseas to work so he can provide for his new family. It was a hard time back then in the Philippines, the old government is crumbling and the economy was in shambles. Leaving then must have been the hardest and yet the easiest decision that my father took - to leave his wife and son behind so he can provide a better future for them.
> 
> Two more kids later and 7 years after, my mom did the same thing. I will never forget that afternoon when she left. I was sitting on an old rocking chair at the balcony of my grandparents' old home. She said goodbye and I waved at her while she hopped on a tricycle. I never knew that it will be the last time I will see her for the longest time. Days later, my grandmother told me that she had to go for the same reason that my father left.
> 
> At first, I never understood why they had to go. In my perfect little world, I thought that as long as we have a small little home and simple food on the table, then nobody has to leave and we can still be happy. But while I was growing up and after thousands of letters between me and my parents, I started understanding the reasons why they had to leave. I realized that life isn't that simple, that a small little home and simple food on the table are not enough. The world is more complex that I imagined it to be...
> 
> While I am writing this, I am 40,000 feet up in the air en route to Dubai where I have been living and working for the last 4 years. Yes, I too, have left my country for the same reason that my parents left years ago, to be able to provide a better life to the ones I have left behind. Yesterday, my mom hailed a cab that will drop me at the airport. I will never forget this afternoon. My mom hugged me while she was crying, I hopped inside the cab and said my goodbyes. There she was at the side of the street waving goodbye, and while she slowly disappears from the throngs of cars I suddenly realized, it was the exact same situation 20 years ago but this time, I was the one leaving somebody behind. It has come FULL CIRCLE.


Superb read..... But very true my father did the same, left his family behind and ventured off to the UK back in 1965 and he tells me that when he arrived in the UK he only had £5 in his pocket and an address to see a man about a job, he didn't even speak english, these were the sacrifices people took to better their life and feed their family, I am so grateful to my father for giving me the opportunity, a truly big step for many parents back in those days - no forums to help them navigate their way through their new life - we have truly come a long way from those days back in the 60's and yes "Full Circle" your right I am doing the same just like my father did so many years ago but I feel that my my risks compared to my fathers bear no comparison, these days the world is such a smaller place, but the pain of leaving loved ones behind in search for a new destination, a new life is difficult, hopefully my journey to Dubai in April will be fruitful and successful - I hope everyone who is venturing on this journey the best of luck and hope all your dreams and wishes come true.

I really enjoyed reading your "Full Circle" passage..... Very touching

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## rabid tomato

^thanks Zee. Goodluck!


----------



## falconlyeo

very difficult to get a visa for people in their older age.


----------



## FlexRay

2-3 years


----------



## Elphaba

The thread that will not die! I started it over two years ago, so I'm now into my seventh year.

Most expats, Western ones anyway, tend to fall into two main camps. The short term ones who mainly live in New Dubai and never really settle and those who are here for the long term and make it home.


----------



## vantage

Elphaba said:


> The thread that will not die! I started it over two years ago, so I'm now into my seventh year.
> 
> Most expats, Western ones anyway, tend to fall into two main camps. The short term ones who mainly live in New Dubai and never really settle and those who are here for the long term and make it home.


very true.
In the short time we've been here, we've met people in both camps.
I'd like to think we're firmly in the second, regardless of how long it ends up being.
The plastic fantastic lifestyles of some people leaves me very cold!


----------



## Tropicana

rabid tomato said:


> Two more kids later and 7 years after, my mom did the same thing. I will never forget that afternoon when she left. I was sitting on an old rocking chair at the balcony of my grandparents' old home. She said goodbye and I waved at her while she hopped on a tricycle. I never knew that it will be the last time I will see her for the longest time. Days later, my grandmother told me that she had to go for the same reason that my father left.
> 
> .


Words cannot describe the sacrifice many parents have to do to ensure their children get a better future. 
Speak to any of the cleaners in a mall; many of them are single mothers who have children, and some are single parents because their husbands abandoned them. It is heartbreaking to hear them talk of their kids, and how they try to imagine how tall they will be, and what foods they must be eating. 

Then there are the laborers and other single workers who have a wife and kids back home and spend 10-12 years outside, and somehow support their own family and parents with a meagre salary.

Makes me think of my own childhood and how i took it for granted that my parents will be there for me, always....

The departure lounges at airports like Dhaka or probably Manila/Karachi often have quite a few old parents/young children with tears in their eyes because their son/father is returning to work and it may be a year or 2 before they see them again.

For Philipinos, it may be a bit tougher than those from nearby countries, as it is quite far away, and the average worker cannot travel very frequently.


----------



## HamishUK

I've been here almost 3 years, will be leaving in April.
Main reasons for going are: Summers too hot, fed up of commuting to Abu Dhabi, Job's not great although it pays well, missing walking places, cold weather and family.
I still love Dubai though and would definitly give it another shot in a few years with a family.


----------



## Stevenh1968

HamishUK said:


> I've been here almost 3 years, will be leaving in April.
> Main reasons for going are: Summers too hot, fed up of commuting to Abu Dhabi, Job's not great although it pays well, missing walking places, cold weather and family.
> I still love Dubai though and would definitly give it another shot in a few years with a family.


I'm coming over to Dubai in April and that's my only reservation, how hot it is over there and how long it will take for me to get climatised.


----------



## vantage

Stevenh1968 said:


> I'm coming over to Dubai in April and that's my only reservation, how hot it is over there and how long it will take for me to get climatised.


arriving in April, you will not feel like you are acclimatising (but you will be!), as it is only going to get hotter and hotter!
I arrived late June - straight into the blast furnace, but all downhill from there (sort of)


----------



## m1key

Stevenh1968 said:


> I'm coming over to Dubai in April and that's my only reservation, how hot it is over there and how long it will take for me to get climatised.


April will feel like the hottest summer in England for years. It is ok though as it gives you a month or two to get used to it before the real heat. It is fine though. You just adjust and get used to it, though by late August you'll be dreaming of non-air conditioned cool breezes and that smell after it has rained.


----------



## Elphaba

Does anyone ever really acclimatise to 50c? You learn to cope with it as just about everywhere has aircon, but mid summer is too hot for anyone to be really comfortable.


----------



## Felixtoo2

If somebody had told me six years ago that I'd be out playing golf a couple of times a week when the temperature is in the mid 40's I wouldn't have believed it but you o get used to it.


----------



## falconlyeo

Once the temprature is above 40c, then in any place it is the same feel hot. Here it is dry hot. but in other places, you can also feel the hot summer.


----------



## ccr

falconlyeo said:


> ...Here it is dry hot. but in other places, you can also feel the hot summer.


If you meant dry heat in Dubai, then I disagree as the humidity in Dubai is thru the roof.

Dry heat is like in Egypt, very very low humidity so I could play golf all Summer in Cairo without breaking a sweat.


----------



## falconlyeo

so i Dubai, the humidity and heat combined together. then it is more like a sauna


----------



## ccr

Felixtoo2 said:


> If somebody had told me six years ago that I'd be out playing golf a couple of times a week when the temperature is in the mid 40's I wouldn't have believed it but you o get used to it.


Especially you could always play golf at night here as well to keep it more manageable...


----------



## falconlyeo

that is bad,too difficult to bear. I always remember, when high humidity plus heat wave, we have to spray cold water to the room and bed, must have frequent shower and until late 1:am to sleep


----------



## ccr

falconlyeo said:


> so i Dubai, the humidity and heat combined together. then it is more like a sauna


Yes, it is. I cycle thru 4-5 gloves playing golf to give them time to dry...

And if you have a swimming pool, it feels like a jacuzzi in middle of Summer. The smaller the worse, ours is 5 x 10m and still warm in evening.


----------



## ccr

falconlyeo said:


> that is bad,too difficult to bear. I always remember, when high humidity plus heat wave, we have to spray cold water to the room and bed, must have frequent shower and until late 1:am to sleep


Use AC...


----------



## falconlyeo

just a real experience to show how suffering in the hot summer here, no wonder in August, a lot of people will like to take holidays


----------



## falconlyeo

oh, I forgot to say, some places don't have A/C


----------



## Stevenh1968

vantage said:


> arriving in April, you will not feel like you are acclimatising (but you will be!), as it is only going to get hotter and hotter!
> I arrived late June - straight into the blast furnace, but all downhill from there (sort of)


Thanks for the info, I would of thought I was never going to get use to it. But now I'll hang on in there.


----------



## ZeeKhan

Stevenh1968 said:


> Thanks for the info, I would of thought I was never going to get use to it. But now I'll hang on in there.


You will be OK you will get used to the climate go for a run in the morning and again in the evening and a nice walk at 1pm you will soon get used to it pal

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## m1key

Stevenh1968 said:


> Thanks for the info, I would of thought I was never going to get use to it. But now I'll hang on in there.


Bear in mind Vantage is a mad Englishman. He was strolling around in the afternoon sun whilst the rest of us were summoning up the courage to dash to the car


----------



## ZeeKhan

m1key said:


> Bear in mind Vantage is a mad Englishman. He was strolling around in the afternoon sun whilst the rest of us were summoning up the courage to dash to the car


The weather now should be nice and April it tends to get hotter but I've only ever come over before from June to November within those months really enjoyed Late October and November the weather was bliss....

Steveh1968 should be fine just bring your shorts and a t shirt leave your Babour Jackets at home

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum...Have a great day ... Zee


----------



## HamishUK

Stevenh1968 said:


> I'm coming over to Dubai in April and that's my only reservation, how hot it is over there and how long it will take for me to get climatised.


You will never get acclimitized, the fact is that nobody goes outside June-October for more than 10 minutes, even in the evenings. I have fond memories of hanging my washing out to dry at 10pm in September and coming back in soaked in sweat.

The first year I was here I didn't notice the heat at all. I was new here and was out exploring the malls, working and still had the british attitude that there is no such thing as too hot.
The second year I noticed it more but since I'd taken up motocross and scuba diving early morning I missed the worst of it.
This last year it's been really annoying. Possily due to moving to a villa from a flat. It's so frustrating to have a lovely garden and not be able to sit out in it! Looking forward to getting rosy cheeks in a couple of months and coming inside to a warm fire and a cuppa! ...Or maybe I'm still wearing my rose tinted glasses...


----------



## arabianhorse

Not there yet, but would love to stay 7 years


----------



## falconlyeo

Winter is very nice in UAE,you can still swim in winter. So mild and pleasant.


----------



## Ladyluxe

*Anytime soon*

For someone who has lived almost all their lives here..I think its time for me to say sayonara 
And don't get me wrong I think Dubai is one of the best cities to live in, considering how cost of living is cheaper compared to Singapore or London or NYC or Tokyo.
And also how convenient it is! In monaco I have to book an appointment 3-4 days earlier just to do my nails. In Dubai there's a nail salon at every corner. But are they so skilled? Not quite..but you get the job done! The malls, gyms are much bigger here..you get almost everything here.
Yes the salary package is better here, cos no taxes..and if you chose your lifestyle wisely you can save your money 70%. I am.
Dubai is too flashy and boring for me. I do not get excited if my friends got a new lambo or a Ferrari ..I mean I had enough of it all.
Not the type who goes clubbing..or drinking or smoking even shisha..and try to avoid meat most of the time. I'm so anti Dubai...do not fit here at all.
My social life is zero..cos I don't find people like me here..I can make friends easily..but I don't want to go to a shisha bar..or some club or a boring cinema . I'm more of fitness and adventure type.. I don't like the stereotypical nature here...how they judge people by the country the come from. And how the sporty cars can change lines without indicator...
I want to go to a place where people are more refined and human..


----------



## VWCefiro

Ladyluxe said:


> For someone who has lived almost all their lives here..I think its time for me to say sayonara
> And don't get me wrong I think Dubai is one of the best cities to live in, considering how cost of living is cheaper compared to Singapore or London or NYC or Tokyo.
> And also how convenient it is! In monaco I have to book an appointment 3-4 days earlier just to do my nails. In Dubai there's a nail salon at every corner. But are they so skilled? Not quite..but you get the job done! The malls, gyms are much bigger here..you get almost everything here.
> Yes the salary package is better here, cos no taxes..and if you chose your lifestyle wisely you can save your money 70%. I am.
> *Dubai is too flashy and boring for me. I do not get excited if my friends got a new lambo or a Ferrari ..I mean I had enough of it all.
> Not the type who goes clubbing..or drinking or smoking even shisha..and try to avoid meat most of the time. I'm so anti Dubai...do not fit here at all.
> My social life is zero..cos I don't find people like me here..I can make friends easily..but I don't want to go to a shisha bar..or some club or a boring cinema . I'm more of fitness and adventure type.. I don't like the stereotypical nature here...how they judge people by the country the come from. And how the sporty cars can change lines without indicator...
> I want to go to a place where people are more refined and human..[/*QUOTE]
> 
> THIS ^ I can totally agree during my stay here so far well said :clap2:
> 
> except i eat meat when I'm out lol


----------



## Ladyluxe

Well sure everyone feels the same situation in different ways 

That evil grin is funny meat eater.

I like seafood though


----------



## VWCefiro

Ladyluxe said:


> Well sure everyone feels the same situation in different ways
> 
> That evil grin is funny meat eater.
> 
> I like seafood though


of course but you literally had everything in my mind summarized lol, also you have to note the stupid evolving driving tactics here. As traffic builds up everywhere people are sliding in lanes when they want to and again using there indicators less often. It's really a pain to avoid a major fender bender around here. Another thing I take my time on parking reason I don't want idiots dinging my door anymore when there sliding out of there damn car when there some what in a hurry! 

oh yes lol guilty as is It pays though. Food is so good here that calories in most areas are unregulated goes high in count and so I end up at the gym 3 days a week or more to burn it off lol

When I get tired of meat lol I like sea food I ate some good shrimp a few weeks ago at the Shangri la Hotel in a Lebanese restaurant and sometimes I chill at the Port Zayed where it's all sea food it's great 


But to answer the thread my stay will extended for another year or two, then when the rest of my education is done completely in the states I might come back depends.


----------

